# Name Five Things You've Done That Others Probably Have Not



## WayneLigon (May 4, 2005)

In a variation on the theme and the 'History Witnessed' thread, some personal history might be in order. Just name five things you've done that others might not have. 

Saw Star Wars in original release in the theater 23 times.
Written a program using punch cards.
Been within 20 feet of a wild bear with cubs, who were not in a zoo.
Submitted a story to a major magazine.
Had more than 10 gaming-related articles published in a paying market.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (May 4, 2005)

Of the following, I'm pretty sure some of you guys have done these things, but I'm still willing to bet #2 is unique to me.


1) Quoted in _Wired_
2) hiked down to the bottom of the Grand Canyon with a fifth of vodka and rum, but no water
3) Moonlighted as a nightlife reporter for a local magazine
4) Illegally crossed the border into Mexico
5) Seneschal of an SCA chapter


----------



## diaglo (May 4, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> In a variation on the theme and the 'History Witnessed' thread, some personal history might be in order. Just name five things you've done that others might not have.
> 
> Saw Star Wars in original release in the theater 23 times.
> Written a program using punch cards.
> ...




saw the Original Star Wars in the theater 7 times
written a program using punch cards
been within 10 ft of a wild bear on a trail in the woods
submitted an article for a journal and it was accepted and published





licked my elbow
worked for the feds during the anthrax scare


----------



## Desdichado (May 4, 2005)

Spent a day in jail in Prague
Got robbed on a bus in Buenos Aires (actually, the suburb Lanus)
Had a skin graft on my face from behind my ear.  Nearly lost an eye; missed it by half an inch.  All the result of having the front wheel of my bike break off while racing down a dirt road.  Ouch.
Eaten crickets.
Been on a "survival" hike in the desert of southern Utah with one of those juvenile delinquint camp counselors.  _I_ was not a delinquint, just to clear that up right away.    I was also very close to a bear in the wild that time; a black bear, but not as close as WayneLigon, and I didn't see any cubs.
Probably a number of people have done this, but I've also climbed a 14-er in Colorado.  I saw Star Wars seven times on it's initial theatrical run, including one drive-in "theater."


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 4, 2005)

1.  Saw Star Wars 12 times in a theater 1977-1978
2.  Saw Raiders of the Lost Ark 10 times in a theater.
3.  Dated Patricia Brashers (and didn't sleep with her when the opportunity arose).
4.  Ate termites....just because.
5.  Talked to Art Carney at an Alice Cooper concert.

Here are 5 more:
1.  Been asked to leave the Memphis Zoo for making "those Greystoke ape noises" and angering    the gorilla so badly he attacked the plexiglass.
2.  Been asked to leave the Memphis Zoo (another time) for making the howler monkeys howl, which in turn made the lions angry which in turn began roaring and frightened a bunch of kindergarteners.
3.  Ordered pizza and had it delivered to a college football stadium.
4.  Walked out of a game while DM'ing to go with a girl to a bar to watch a "banana eating contest".
5.  Forgot to vote on election day because I drank a gallon of vodka and watched Marx Brothers movies all day.


----------



## diaglo (May 4, 2005)

oops forgot to mention:

literally ran into Kevin Bacon.

he was coming into the men's room in the airport. and i was going out.

edit: was gonna say i was a goofy kid. But EN has me on that in spades


----------



## Galethorn (May 4, 2005)

1. Purposefully ended Explorer.exe in the task manager, and then deleted adware manually through the command prompt.

2. Accidently cut the phone line to the house...with a sword.

3. Took (and am taking) college classes...for free...as part of my senior year of high school.

4. Out-grew my dad in height by the time I was in 8th grade...and my dad is 6'4".

5. Wrote 3500 words of prose in a single day...for fun.


----------



## demiurge1138 (May 4, 2005)

1. Nearly fallen off a cliff
2. Had pieces of my foot eaten by ants.
3. Been bitten by a seagull
4. Eaten mealworms
5. Performed on stage at Chicago Symphony Hall.

Demiurge out.


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2005)

1) Was in the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade
2) Was in the Rose Bowl New Year's Parade
3) Spent a week in a London Hospital and had a vacation there extended from a 6 days to a summer
4) In third grade 2 friends and I won a High School programming contest.
5) With soda cans and an old bouy a friend and I set up a bowling alley on a private pier in the British Virgin Islands.


----------



## Turanil (May 4, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> 3.  Dated Patricia Brashers (and didn't sleep with her when the opportunity arose).



Is she a celebrity? I googled that name but didn't find anything!

Myself I have nothing interesting to say, since my life is overwhelmingly dull and hopeless.    Maybe I could mention that:

1. I have been unlucky more than anyone else. (Okay, that's subjective, but that counts, doesn't it?)
2. I have missed so much opportunities of romantic relationships that it's a miracle that I got married once. (Or maybe they were missed opportunities only in my deceiving beliefs? So, does it counts?)
3. I had a glimpse of the ultimate nature of our reality for a very brief demi second once, long ago. (But I admit this is very subjective)
4. I met the Lakota shaman Wallace Black Elk, at a useless conference. (Seems that people one meets is important, so it's the only one I can mention)



			
				Diaglo said:
			
		

> literally ran into Kevin Bacon.



I can't fathom who's that guy but I now recall that:

5. I invited Kevin (a guy next door) to eat bacon once.


----------



## qaaral (May 4, 2005)

Saw "The Green Berets" in Viet Nam with live artillary being fired overhead.

In a pickup basketball game got to guard the "little" guy on the other team. He was 3 inches taller than me and lead the ABA one year in 3 shots made and was #4 all time on ABA for 3 pt %. I didn't do so well.

Had my Triumph Spitfire used as scratching post by a buffalo (bison) once while I was trying to neck with a girl.

Once talked to Wilt Chamberlain as he attended a college basketball game dressed in an outfit that included a purple cape.


----------



## fett527 (May 4, 2005)

Performed in a marching band at Disney World down Main Street
Buzzed my aunts house in a twin engine flown by my uncle
Played in a national Team Lasertag tournament (Q-ZAR)
gone snorkeling at Trunk Bay in St. John (often ranked as one of the most beautiful beaches in hte world, I imagine someone else on the boards has done this)
Been offered cocaine in the lobby of a major hotel in the Bahamas

(Don't remember how many times I saw SW on the original run- I was 3-4 years old.  I know my parents took me more than once)


----------



## Turanil (May 4, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Just name five things you've done that others might not have.



6. Made love with Sa...<name deleted for confidentiality reasons> 

That, I am pretty certain nobody else ever did. At least this thread can let me pride myself to having gone to bed with the ugliest woman on this world.   

7. Trying to make people laugh without succeeding at it.


----------



## AIM-54 (May 4, 2005)

1. Co-founded a college theater group, which survived my graduation and has, thus far, granted me legendary status (lord knows why).
2. Performed a mostly improv'ed ballet with a stuffed shark in front of hundreds of people just to get a laugh.  (okay, it was part of Compleat Works of Wm. Shakespeare abridged.  I still bet no one else has done that.)
3. Gone skinny dipping in a Southern Saskatchewan lake.  It was during the summer and I still got hypothermia...
4. Road tripped from Washington, DC, up the east coast to Quebec City and then across Canada to Saskatoon, hitting nearly every major site of historical (and particularly military historical) interest.
5. Moved from Tampa, FL to Saskatoon, SK, having never previously lived north of the Mason-Dixon line (and having no Canadian connections either).  I was 11.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 4, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Is she a celebrity? I googled that name but didn't find anything!




No...but nobody here has dated her... LOL... and I'm the only guy who DID date her who didn't sleep with her.  I still kick myself for that, some 22 years later.


----------



## Torm (May 4, 2005)

1. I participated on the prosecution side of my mother's murder trial.
2. I was watching the color bars when MTV came on the air for the first time, and I
    watched "Video Killed The Radio Star" play.
3. I got married in high school.
4. I've been ordained in more than one faith.
5. I co-wrote a story with Keith R.A. DeCandido.

There's more, but I'll leave it at those five at the moment.


----------



## der_kluge (May 4, 2005)

1. I've written music for band, and had it played.
2. I was a stage hand in a ballet performance in college.
3. Was Drum Major in high school.
4. Ran the most popular BBS in my county in college.
5. The software that ensures that you get your Wal-Mart flyer in the mail every month - I wrote. 

for the heck of it
6. Had two D&D books published. I just submitted a book for HARP.
7. Hacked the "Pool of Radiance" game so I didn't have to look up the code anymore.
8. Bought the D&D movie on DVD.


----------



## EricNoah (May 4, 2005)

Hmm, this is tough...

1) Honest-to-goodness amnesia (lost a day's worth of memories after a concussion).
2) Attended basic training at West Point. 
3) Sang in at least 3 professional operas (not that I was a professional but the others were).
4) Established a large D&D/D20 community on the web that persists to this day. 

But you know what, the above are pretty remarkable but not unique by any stretch.  They do make good conversation starters though.  I guess I haven't had that unusual of a life.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> .5. The software that ensures that you get your Wal-Mart flyer in the mail every month - I wrote.




YOU!!!  It was YOU!!!!  AAAAGGGGGHHH!!!!!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 4, 2005)

1) Had an out-of-body "levitating over the bed" experience

2) Gotten drunk with Mini-Me

3) Eaten a full box (3 pounds) of cooked spaghetti to win a $30 bet

4) Beaten all 5 levels of Shinobi, all the way through, even the boss levels, without throwing a single shuriken (all punches/kicks)

5) Put 19 pennies in my nose (again, to win a bet). Only 18 came right back out-- one of them hung around in my sinuses until a couple days later.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (May 4, 2005)

All the other kids are doing it, so....

6) Played Drag Queen Bingo (I didn't win anything, an aquaintence won a movie starring three young strapping men, my buddy ... well ... that's a story for when I'm intoxicated)
7) Took a DJ class so I could spin with mad skillz!  (I was going to be DJ Pimpdaddy A$$master Dot Com, but I was late so they named me DJ Skippy.)


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 4, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Saw Star Wars in original release in the theater 23 times.




Aw, come on, I saw it 31 times during the original run.  

What else? Hmmm....

Was present for a reading by Tracey Hickman and Margaret Weiss of an excerpt from the original Dragonlance novels and had all three novels from my boxed set signed by the authors.

Sat in the cockpit of one of the F-18s used by the Blue Angels and one of the AlphaJets used by the equivalent French aerobatic team. (They would not take me up for a flight, though     )

Attended a week of mini-boot camp with the USMC at Paris Island, a week of mini-flight school at Pensacola NAS and two weeks of Naval OCS as part of my JROTC experience (then got washed out of the ROTC program due to a medical problem).


----------



## der_kluge (May 4, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> YOU!!!  It was YOU!!!!  AAAAGGGGGHHH!!!!!




Not a big fan of the Wal-Mart circular?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Not a big fan of the Wal-Mart circular?




**mumbles to self while sharpening knives**


----------



## drose25 (May 4, 2005)

Hmmm....I can't think of five at the moment, but here are the top 4:

1.  Fell overboard on a Celebrity cruise in the Mediterranean (got another cruise free out of it!)
2.  Slapped a living U.S. president
3.  Was hit on by a famous professional quarterback...and declined.
4.  Own the same set of office furniture as used by Gorbachev in the Kremlin (imagine my surprise when the repair man showed me the picture!)


----------



## der_kluge (May 4, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> 4) Beaten all 5 levels of Shinobi, all the way through, even the boss levels, without throwing a single shuriken (all punches/kicks)




I beat Gauntlet on the NES. The Tengen version. Not that crappy Nintendo version. I beat it with the wizard.  It took _forever_, and was damned hard. Hardest game I ever beat.


----------



## The_Universe (May 4, 2005)

1) Repelled (Rapelled?) down a mountain
2) Been para-sailing
3) Have delivered countless newborn lambs (baby sheep) and been up to my elbows in sheep uterus.
4) Been the Master of Ceremonies for a Parade (at Disney World, no less)
5) Qualified to the National Forensics Tournament in Humorous Interpretation (forensics like speech, not forensics like CSI).


----------



## drose25 (May 4, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> 3) Have delivered countless newborn lambs (baby sheep) and been up to my elbows in sheep uterus.




You win.  End of contest.


----------



## der_kluge (May 4, 2005)

drose25 said:
			
		

> 2.  Slapped a living U.S. president




You're going to have to elaborate on that one.  Are you posting from prison?




> 3.  Was hit on by a famous professional quarterback...and declined.




I hope for your sake that you're female.


----------



## der_kluge (May 4, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> **mumbles to self while sharpening knives**




What's the issue DMCal?  I'm curious why the hatred...


----------



## Gwaihir (May 4, 2005)

*Dang I'm Boring.*

Here Goes

1. Visited the site of the Iron Curtain Speech in Fulton, Mo.
2. Mowed the lawn of the US ambassador to Italy.
3. Saw Attack of the Clones more than once
4. Met Earnie Harwell
5. Climbed Pena de Bernal


----------



## der_kluge (May 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Not a big fan of the Wal-Mart circular?




Oh the irony. I used that gawdawful happy smily face symbol in a post about Wal-Mart.

It's the seventh sign.


----------



## trancejeremy (May 4, 2005)

Hmmmm

1) Was in a movie with Tom Cruise

(Sorta. I was at the Daytona 500 when they filmed the crowd shots for Days of Thunder.  But we're both in it. Though I wouldn't advice anyone watch it to see it. Or for any other reason)

2) I've had nearly 20 concussions.  From normal things like a car accident and Tae Kwon Do sparring to being run over by a golf cart and having a gazebo and garage door fall on me (not at the same time, thankfully).  No amnesia due to that, though, just a lot of passing out.

3) I've been bitten by a shark.  (Thankfully it was a little shark)

4) I got a pedophile (or at least someone in their 40s who had a penchant for young teenage girls) fired from the Microsoft Network

5)  Slept with Paula Abdul after losing on American Idol

(That last one is a joke, I couldn't think of any more)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> What's the issue DMCal?  I'm curious why the hatred...




I don't hate Walmart circulars...much.   I live in the heart of Waltonland and am at one of the cathedrals at least once a week.  I am not able to get to my PO box very often, so when I do get to check it, it's crammed full of Walmart circulars.  Sometimes to the point I've had notes from the postmaster of my local station telling me to get the rest of my mail from the front desk.

So I don't really hate them.  They're just dang inconvenient.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (May 4, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> 5)  Slept with Paula Abdul after losing on American Idol




Hasn't everyone?


----------



## VirgilCaine (May 4, 2005)

1. Was born an entire trimester early. 
2. Is big on guns, but has never fired one [yet].  
3. Never gotten a job [I'm 22]. 
4. Never been to an amusement park. 
5. Never gotten a drivers license [I'm 22]. 

And I thought I wouldn't be able to come up with five...


edit: 3.;5. cont'd: ...and am going to college.


----------



## Torm (May 4, 2005)

Gwaihir said:
			
		

> 1. Visited the site of the Iron Curtain Speech in Fulton, Mo.



So you've been to the Kingdom of Calloway, too, eh? 

I went to kindergarten there.


----------



## Desdichado (May 4, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> 1) Was in a movie with Tom Cruise



Heh.  A pretty good friend of mine was _cut_ from his "starring role" in _Patriot Games_ where he was an extra on campus who bumped into Harrison Ford.  Apparently, he was not directed to bump into him, just walk by, but he thought the bump was a nice touch.  Mighta been, if there weren't many, many takes.  Harrison was apparently radiating quite the "pissed off" vibe before they were done.  He wonders if that's why the scene was cut.  


			
				tj said:
			
		

> 4) I got a pedophile (or at least someone in their 40s who had a penchant for young teenage girls) fired from the Microsoft Network



I got hit on by a pedophile (I suspect) when I was about 12.  He was trying to lure me into his car to "go to the arcade and play some video games."  Although I knew better than to get into the car with him, and kept walking, it didn't occur to me what he was probably after until much later.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 4, 2005)

1. Had lunch with Clive Barker
2. Was yelled at on the phone by Harlan Ellison (ok, so maybe I'm not alone there...)
3. Got married at the home of President James Monroe
4. Attended the 1999 Hugo Losers Party as the guest of one of the losers
5. Drank a beer with Levon Helm (of The Band)
5a. Drank a beer with Jerry Cantrell (of Alice In Chains)


----------



## Dagger75 (May 4, 2005)

1. Got fired from a job for sleeping on the job.... under my desk.
2. Pushed my friend out of the way of Warwick Davis so he wouldn't step on him.
3. Had an MRI done when you had to stay in the machine for HOURS because thats how fast the computers were.  I was in there for 6 hours.  I was 6 or 7 at the time.
4. Waited in the wrong line at school for 2 hours only to be told it was another line. Waited in that line for 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 4, 2005)

There are some things I want to post, but Eric's grandma would hit me.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 4, 2005)

1. Played the role of a Russian child while dubbing a Russian film into English while living in France.

2.  Either shot or did the audio for videos involving Martha Stewart, Bob Vila, Regis Philbin, and many others.

3.  Flown on Iran Air right before the Shah was deposed.  The return flight was understandably cancelled.  They served pistachios instead of peanuts.  Yum.

4.  Had the son of the Kuwaiti ambassador to France come to my 10th birthday party.

5.  Thrown a no-hitter in stickball.


----------



## Xath (May 4, 2005)

1) Met Mel Brooks and Carl Reiner at the signing of the 2000 Year Old Man.  And I got both of their autographs and photos with them.  I think I was 10.
2) I played in my high school Steel Drum Band.
3) I've watched an entire season of Star Trek TNG in a 36 hour timespan.
4) I was born on July 5, 1985.
5) I visited the set of "Homocide: Life on the Street" several times while it was still being made.


----------



## drose25 (May 4, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> You're going to have to elaborate on that one.  Are you posting from prison?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was at a wedding in Houston.  Fortunately, he was not a president at the time.  And no, I'm not female and the quarterback had (still does, afaik) serious issues.


----------



## jrients (May 4, 2005)

1.  Repossessed cars and foreclosed on homes for a bank.
2.  Nearly ran over the governor of my state because he was standing between me and my supper.  I was hungry and I didn't immediately recognize him.
3.  Got my picture in the town newspaper for sending Ronald Reagan a get well card back when he was shot.
4.  Presided at the initiation ceremony of new Knight Templar.
5.  Got so lost once that I was uncertain which state, of a possible three, I was in.


----------



## Darkness (May 4, 2005)

1. Was invited by a policeman guarding the seat of my government to throw a snowball at him when I was little.

2. Decided to become a vegetarian when I was, like, 6 and stayed true to it ever since.

3. Chatted with the brother of a (domestic) terrorist, who apparently is a radical political activist himself. Though I didn't realize who he was until much later, nor did I ever see him again.

4. Got the maitre'd at a highest-class restaurant to believe I'm nobility and treat me accordingly. (Though I didn't eat there; I was just looking for someone.)

5. I'd tell you, but it's complicated. (It involves Norse gods, in a way, the Austrian Communist Party, and Kurdish separatist rebels. Yes, seriously.)


----------



## Khayman (May 4, 2005)

1.  Eaten raw caribou.
2.  Sorted bags of evidence (don't ask) in 110 degree heat while wearing a Tyvek suit.
3.  Had a hawk land on my head.
4.  Drank shooters of Buckley's Mixture and gin.
5.  Seen a guy with no eye. No glass eye, not even a patch. Yuck.

As to Close Encounters of the Bear Kind, I once warded off a bear with a hockey stick.  Another bear once ate my copy of _Vilani & Vargr: The Coreward Races_.  I hate bears.

I'm forgetting a few things, but I blame that on the Buckley's & gin.


----------



## Mercule (May 4, 2005)

Lessee:

Raised, killed, cleaned, and cooked many scores of chickens. It was an annual family gathering.
Shovelled manuer out of a large horse shed.
Spoken in front of a crowd of 750-1000 people at a political convention.
Dated a model.
Scored in the top .2% on an IQ test (144 on the test I took, but closer to 160 on the one typically used for the upper ranges).
Drank a bottle of Southern Comfort in 15 minutes -- without throwing up, losing conciousness, etc.
Won 2nd place at the state forensics (again, speech) competion in Student Congress.
Judged competitive forensics events.
Petted a wild buffalo.


----------



## Ferret (May 4, 2005)

1. Fell for the kink-in-a-hose trick
2. Drank some oil. Cold deep-fat frier oil. Without vomiting.
3. Subjected to nearly ever form of playground torture (horse bites/zombie bites etc) withough flinching/wincing once
4. Asked for advice by my head teacher when I was about 8.
5. Created a false 5th thing I've done that no one else has.

I mean I'm only 16 what do you expect?


----------



## Darkness (May 4, 2005)

6. A childhood friend of mine was the girlfriend of Austria's worst serial killer. He fled to Florida with her, where she apparently worked as a stripper so they had money. (She was young, naíve and didn't believe he was guilty, I think.)
American police caught them after a while and he was extradited to Austria, went to jail and hung himself in his cell a few years later.

At the time, we were all pretty scared he'd hurt her but fortunately he didn't.

7. I once shook the hand of Vienna's mayor (at the time) - which he lost a few years later to a letter bomb.


----------



## kyloss (May 4, 2005)

1. Had lunch with 2 presidents.

2. Had dinner with the guy that invented DLP.( and I actualy new who he was and why that was cool before hand, this was back in 98 before dlp became a big thing.)

3. Grew up in the town where the guy who played chewbaca lives.

4. Work For Harley-Davidson(nothing big just know not a lot of other people do.

5. One of my old professors Has large portions of a continent named after him.


----------



## kyloss (May 4, 2005)

6. Had raced horse named after me, by Sulki Driver in horseracing hall of fame 

7. Once read the enclopedia begining to end because I was board- around age 10.

8. Scored in the top .5% on SAT- didnt mean a darn thing as to college performance.


----------



## fusangite (May 4, 2005)

No sweat...
1. Became the leader of a political party at the age of 21
2. Had people's opinions of me tracked in public opinion polls
3. Appeared in over 300 newspaper articles
4. Got arrested twice in protests 
5. Served part of a jail sentence in maximum security and played Scrabble there

Is it fair to list more?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

> 8. scored to .5% on SAT- didnt mean a darn thing as to college performance.



Nope, and not only that, but by definition, for every 200 people, on average, there will be one who also did this.  So its not really very unique.  I'm curious, what do they consider top .5% nowadays anyway? 

~Rystil, 1600 but agrees that the test isn't such a good indicator


----------



## kenobi65 (May 4, 2005)

Could probably come up with 5 given enough time, but the first that comes to mind:

- Toured the set of "Star Trek: Voyager", and got to sit in the captain's chair.


----------



## jrients (May 4, 2005)

Khayman said:
			
		

> 5.  Seen a guy with no eye. No glass eye, not even a patch. Yuck.




I had a college buddy with a glass eye.  One day I walked in on him cleaning it.  He looked up at me, smiled, and said "Hi."  I nearly fainted when I saw the gaping hole where his eye should have been.  I've always been a bit queasy about eye injuries.


----------



## The Shaman (May 4, 2005)

1. Was dive-bombed by a sea lion while scuba diving.
2. Chased bears in the woods.
3. Hiked across a 10,000' pass in a snowstorm.
4. Bagged four 14,000'+ peaks.
5. Recovered two dead bodies.


----------



## Darkness (May 4, 2005)

8. Got drunk on lots of tequila with a huge biker (friend of my father) in a bar when I was 10.


----------



## kyloss (May 4, 2005)

I got 1480 and that was enough to get scholarships, with 10 points higher on psat.
only listed cause I was runing out of ideas-I just wish I had known I could have used a calculator my math score was my weak spot


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 4, 2005)

kyloss said:
			
		

> I got 1480 and that was enough to get scholarships, with 10 points higher on psat.
> only listed cause I was runing out of ideas



 Zounds!  Are you sure that's top .5%?  If you say so, then.  I guess I did better than I thought the very first time I took it then...


----------



## billd91 (May 4, 2005)

1. Got stabbed in the knee with a knitting needle for making fun of Jon-Erik Hexum's death on the set of "Cover Up"

2. Sold Macintosh computer equipment to a surprisingly large number of WI politicians including 2nd District Rep. Scott Klug and his successor Tammy Baldwin

3. Bought most of John Kovalic's donations at 3 or 4 successive charity auctions while he waited on our tables

4. Got suspended from school for food-fighting on the day the superintendant was there with a bigwig visitor

5. Played Villains and Vigilantes with co-designer Jack Herman at Gen Con

6. Deejayed college radio on saturday mornings because it made sure I got up before noon so I could get some homework done

and...

7. Went to library school with Eric Noah


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 4, 2005)

Repelled down a bluff, then free-fall into a river.

Was quoted by popzineonline as an expert.

Was enrolled in two middle schools at the same time (I didn't actually go to one of them, but I passed anyway).

Was enrolled in two high schools at the same time (didn't go to one of them and got to senior year anyway).

Met and became friends with a guy who started a school system.

Had dinner with the supposed best lawyers in Texas (nice guys, but how do you measure that?)

Wrote and performed a piece for a woodwind trio, had it recorded (an EN Worlder friend of mine in RL named it).


----------



## Crothian (May 4, 2005)

I walked on on a job when I was 16 (14 years ago) but I am still listed as an employee there and about once a year I get a message of if I'm ever going to show up to work.


----------



## The Shaman (May 4, 2005)

Thought of another one...

6. Forced my way into a runaway schoolbus and set the brakes before it crashed into a supermarket.


----------



## Mystery Man (May 5, 2005)

1. I was in a knife fight once.
2. I jumped my Torino over a ditch.
3. I jumped my Honda 250 over a gulley (it was a wide gulley).
4. When I was 15 my friend and I ran from the cops on our motorcycles and got away
5. I once shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die.

Okay I made up number 5, but all the real daring stupid things I've done that make me wonder why I'm still alive are so many that they've blurred together I couldn't think of any more off the top of my head.


----------



## kyloss (May 5, 2005)

On the sat the top score is 1600- 800 math 800 verbal. If you got a 1600 that's a perfect score which is indeed very very good.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

kyloss said:
			
		

> On the sat the top score is 1600- 800 math 800 verbal. If you got a 1600 that's a perfect score which is indeed very very good.



Well I know that (they told me I didn't get any of the questions wrong, so I would hope it didn't go higher). I didn't get that the first time I took it though, when I was 12. I had gotten a 1410, and I didn't realise that the 1480 area was already in the top .5%.


----------



## Angcuru (May 5, 2005)

I'll just make a little list here...

01. Got the tip of my left middle finger crushed in a doorjamb at 8:07 PM on the first day of 7th grade.
02. Got hit with an arrow which I myself fired.  Left a neat scar.
03. Was told by my professor who has 30 years of experience in the field of psychological rehabilitation and directed several rehab centers that I'm a 'f*cking genius' when it comes to psychology.  I'm 19.
04. Done extensive psychological evaluations of Joseph Stalin and Napoleon Bonaparte.
05. Was invited to a 3-way with two of the hottest girls on campus...and declined.
06. Have 14 years of experience in the Culinary Arts.  Again, I'm 19.
07. I've been told by many women that I'm their ideal man, but I've always been single.
08. Landed a job making $38 an hour.
09. Went to college for 2 years for free.
10. Bumped into Ozzy Ozbourne when I was 11.
11. Was diagnosed with mononucleosis the day after my injured finger was completely healed.  Spent 1 month near-catatonic on a couch and another month recovering.  Went from being able to do 180 straight chin-ups to 0.
12. For as long as I can remember, I've never been genuinely happy.



			
				Darkness said:
			
		

> 5. I'd tell you, but it's complicated. (It involves Norse gods, in a way, the Austrian Communist Party, and Kurdish separatist rebels. Yes, seriously.)



Do tell.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 5, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> 01. Got the tip of my left middle finger crushed in a doorjamb at 8:07 PM on the first day of 7th grade.



What were you doing at your school at 8:07 PM?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What were you doing at your school at 8:07 PM?



 Hiding from the custodians?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hiding from the custodians?



Or being a custodian?


----------



## Angcuru (May 5, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What were you doing at your school at 8:07 PM?



On the first day of school, not AT school.  I took great joy in demolishing that doorjamb when we renovated the bathroom several years later.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 5, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> On the first day of school, not AT school.  I took great joy in demolishing that doorjamb when we renovated the bathroom several years later.



Oh, well that's not _near_ as exciting as I was hoping.


----------



## VirgilCaine (May 5, 2005)

> 04. Done extensive psychological evaluations of Joseph Stalin and Napoleon Bonaparte.
> 
> Do tell.




I hate to tell you this, but they're dead. 

But I REALLY wanna know how those are connected.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (May 5, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> 12. For as long as I can remember, I've never been genuinely happy.




Well, you might start by _not turning down 3-way action with the two hottest girls on campus._


----------



## Angcuru (May 5, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Well, you might start by _not turning down 3-way action with the two hottest girls on campus._



Did I mention that the two of them had very large, very possessive, and very dangerous-looking boyfriends at the time?


----------



## Angcuru (May 5, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> I hate to tell you this, but they're dead.



Well, yeah.     But I still did.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 5, 2005)

Jumped off a two-story building.

Stabbed myself with a balisong trying to prove that it wouldn't go through the toe of my shoe.

Canoed down a flooded street during Hurricane Isabel.

Been homeschooled my whole life (high-school supplemented by college courses and a co-op).

Worn a sword to school (the afore-mentioned co-op).

Worn a tuxedo to school.


----------



## Richards (May 5, 2005)

1.  Turned keys and launched an ICBM from Vandenberg Air Force Base.  (Of course, quite a few missileers have done this, but it's still kind of impressive.)
2.  Personally selected the launch codes for the USAF's nuclear ICBM force in 2000.  (Since I specified a year, I can honestly say I'm the only one on the planet to have done that!)
3.  Became a step-grandfather at age 25.
4.  Had 25 "Ecology" articles published in _Dragon_.
5.  Watched "Godzilla vs. the Smog Monster" over 30 times on television.

Johnathan


----------



## the Lorax (May 5, 2005)

Ok, ok...

1. Sat straight through 2 showings Star Wars on opening day with my mom and grandma!
2. Have had a photo on display at the Art Institute of Chicago.
3. Been pulled over for speeding... on a BICYCLE.
4. Moved 10 times (at least) before moving out of my parents house (at 18).
5. Lived illeagly in a college dorm  - by squatting  - for 3 months.


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> 2) hiked down to the bottom of the Grand Canyon with a fifth of vodka and rum, but no water




6 pack of beer to Horseshoe Mesa in the Grand Canyon...


----------



## IronWolf (May 5, 2005)

HHmmmm, five things...

1)  30+ nights spent under the rim in the Grand Canyon
2)  Roped descents through the redwall in the Grand Canyon
3)  Stood on top of Long's Peak (though the Shaman may have done this too, he didn't label hsi 14'ers.
4)  Caught on a motorcycle speeding and passing in no passing zones during Operation Speedracer on Mt. Lemmon Highway in Arizona.  Lotsa' points in the license for that one.
5)  Multi-pitched climbs (and rappels) in Johua Tree, California with people I knew for a total of one day.


----------



## Mercule (May 5, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> 2. Personally selected the launch codes for the USAF's nuclear ICBM force in 2000. (Since I specified a year, I can honestly say I'm the only one on the planet to have done that!)
> 4. Had 25 "Ecology" articles published in _Dragon_.




Putting those two together has got to freak out the Isrealis.


----------



## The Shaman (May 5, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> 3)  Stood on top of Long's Peak (though the Shaman may have done this too, he didn't label hsi 14'ers.



Mt. Whitney, White Mountain, Mt. Tyndall, and Mt. Langley - all in the California, all but one in the Sierra Nevada.

I'd planned on Rainier this year, but some injuries have pushed that back 'til next year.


----------



## Greylock (May 5, 2005)

5 things, hmmmm....

Here are some of my top music related ones:

1. I've acquired Bob Dylan's DNA. 
2. I got cussed out by Charlie Rich at a Steak & Shake.
3. Met JMascis while standing at a public urinal. Hit it off OK. Introduced him to my ex. She passed out.
4. Punk band wrote a very short, very fast song about me.
5. I was threatened, held against my will and narrowly escaped being attacked, by mid-West '70s rock sensation J.D. Blackfoot.


----------



## Greylock (May 5, 2005)

More...

6. I've had a film aired on HBO (short film, mid-'80s).
7. I was a Southern Baptist church council member at age 16.
8. Sang "Happy Birthday" to Dorothy Ritter (wife of Tex, mom of John) from the stage of the Grand Ole Opry.
9. I've used Citizens Arrest. Many, many times.
10. Own a picture of Tina Turners childhood home, which burned down long long ago. Can take you to where it once stood, too.


----------



## twofalls (May 5, 2005)

1) Made love with my wife on my parents roof during the 4th of july fireworks (this is not an invatation for crude jokes about others having done this).   
2) Had my 7th grade game group pitch in together to purchase a large set of mintatures after my collection had been stolen from school (this was a big investment for 12 year olds and the memory still touches my heart).
3) Buried my best friend from high school and named my son after him.
4) Married my high school sweetheart and am still with her after 16 years and loving that we still make love every day (not exaggerating, didnt realize this wasn't normal until it became a big joke amoung my married friends).
5) Gave a cake to every one of my 5th grade classmates on valentines day with their names written upon it in icing (my mother baked them for three solid days after I asked her to do it, she is simply the greatest).


----------



## megamania (May 5, 2005)

1.   Had cancer and beat it
2.   Passed a moving car on a pedal bike
3.   Was a town elected constable-  while in High School!
4.   Saw Phish BEFORE they were famous
5.   Saw a broadway play last year


----------



## megamania (May 5, 2005)

Other five things done that was crazy-

1.  Accidently got high in the virgin islands and in paranoia buried myself in a seacave.
2.  Then saw best looking girl in our class get nasty with a local within said cave.  To this day she is still unware of this....
3.  dive bomb pesky and rude canoers-  from 15 feet overhead
4.  Won 5 of 5 state drawing contests and was entered nationally.  no luck there however
5.  drove a tee-top camereo with one foot while driving 75 mph.  sat on roof


----------



## megamania (May 5, 2005)

jrients said:
			
		

> 1.  Repossessed cars and foreclosed on homes for a bank.




boooo!  hissss!   You are evil.  I am on the verge of this happening to me.   boooo!   hisss!


----------



## Ice man (May 5, 2005)

Have swum in the Peace and Wapiti rivers in northern Alberta (cold)

Told the biggest cop I've ever seen that he was in the wrong restaraunt because the doughnut shop was just down the street.

Won a dart tournament.

Had a hole in one with witnesses.

Experienced -48(celsius) temperature without having to leave my home town (really freakin' cold)


----------



## megamania (May 5, 2005)

11.  Concieved my first child within a tent as a family of french-canadains parked their car next to us with their headlights on the tent.  Their kids were dancing and saying something french doing circles around our tent.   I can only guess what they were saying  

12.  Walked across Lake Champlain (well- nearly-  swam 20 feet of it since it was over my head then)

13.  Met Michael J. Fox, Paul Newman, G Bush Senior and a famous oscar winning actress that I forget the name of now here in Arlington.

14.  Role playing contests at Cons-  I'm 3 for 3 victories currently

15.  Out whined and out cried everyone here in the past week

16.  Have four active storyhours running at the same time.


----------



## Michael Tree (May 5, 2005)

1. Met and worked with dozens of people who have been tortured (it's my job)

2. Testified as an expert witness in Department of Homeland Security legal hearings 

3. Had police officers draw their guns on me and order me to freeze (Friends and I were sparring with foam-and-pvc weapons, and the police thought we were attacking each other with baseball bats)

4. Most of the women I've dated have had the same name (My three girlsfriends I've had were Sarah, Tara, and Sarah, and I've dated a disproportionate number of Sarahs as well.)

5. Shook hands with B.B. King


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 5, 2005)

I was a waiter for a while in Dallas... when I was transferred to Houston, every waiter on the floor thanked me for being there to help them.

"Spilled" milk on a father and his kid... then again, didn't help that the kid reached up and grabbed the tray.  I got blamed for it nonetheless.

Was camp counselor at a camp for kids with epilepsy.

Evaluated Kindergardeners to know what level they were at for in inner city school.

Gave a homily.

Played clarinet/flute duets with a friend in a park.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 5, 2005)

Michael Tree said:
			
		

> 4. Most of the women I've dated have had the same name (My three girlsfriends I've had were Sarah, Tara, and Sarah, and I've dated a disproportionate number of Sarahs as well.)




I have kind of the same thing, but it's with girls named Katie.

Five things.

1) I came extremely close to dying in a blizzard. I was delirious and hallucinating, and I don't know how I broke into the nearby movie theaters to this day. I lost a big chunk of time.

2) I am allergic to McCormick blue food coloring, and have had strong reactions to it.

3) Had the entire SUNY Binghamton public safety force searching for me because I was sick with mono and threatened a nurse practicioner's life. She deserved it though, my tonsils were touching each other and she told me to eat something and they'd tell me if I had mono in "a few" days. A stat monospot test takes five minutes. I could barely swallow saliva, let alone eat.

4) I freely admit and talk about my father being a crack addict who sleeps around with requisite crack whores... just to make other people uncomfortable. I mean, he is, what else is there to say? It's unfortunate, but it's what happened. At least I get to watch people squirm.

5) Been trashed out of my gourd on vodka, with cute drunken theater girls screaming in the background, explaining to a friend how the citric acid cycle works the day before a test... and remembering every last detail. Tom hates me to this day, I think.

Because I felt like adding a sixth, about a famous person...

6) Had my ass grabbed by Hillary Clinton.  It was an accident, I think.  My gf at the time was the president of the College Democrats, and I got a picture taken with her (which I think my ex still has).  She grabbed my ass instead of my waist by accident.


----------



## Treebore (May 5, 2005)

1. Survived a medical complication that had a one percent chance of survival.
2. Several years later survived another medical complication that only 3 out of 10,000 have survived. ( I think that is a 0.0003% chance)
3. Survived being nailed by a 450 AMP electrical system, I was luckily thrown several feet instead of grabbed.
4. Like many submariners, I have spent several years of lifetime under water.
5. Found two old 1920's slot machines in an old limestone quarry in Ohio (under about 30 feet of water) that had coins in it valued at over $70,000.00 (old silver dollars) at the time. I got $500.00.


----------



## Sejs (May 5, 2005)

1.  Started what is now a yearly tradition amongst my circle of friends, of going on a camping trip solely to game in the wilderness.

2.  Been homeless for nearly a year.  During that time, living in such illustrious locales such as my volvo, various friends couches, and the boiler room of an unused strip mall's warehouse space.

3.  Picked up my life and moved 500 miles away to be with the woman I loved but had never met, and would later marry.

4.  Forgiven a grudge.

5.  Shoved glue-soaked cotton balls up dead peoples' bottoms.  Professionally.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 5, 2005)

1. I flew on the KC-135 vomit comet, NASA's zero-gravity simulation plane.  (And yes I got very sick.)

2. I faked three news reports on major upcoming D&D releases - Tome & Blood, Song & Silence, and Masters of the Wild. (This is what started my D&D-writing career).

3. I got pulled over for doing 90 in a 65 zone because I didn't want to be late to a tupperware party. (We were very late.)

4. I've played Strip Dance Dance Revolution.  (I lost.)

5. I've been banished from a school.  (I said some rude things over the morning announcements on the last day of school in 9th grade, as protest against a school all the students hated.  I was not allowed to take my exams, and was never allowed back at the school again.  The next year the school was changed into an elementary school, so it never existed again.  And I passed with low Cs despite missing the finals, and _still_ ended up being valedictorian when I graduated 3 years later.)


----------



## Gunslinger (May 5, 2005)

-retired a flag (properly)
-fired a replica civil war-era mountain howitzer
-met both current senators from my state, and talked politics with the Rep from my district
-rappelled down a cliff
-started an irl relationship with a girl I met online, and this fall I am transferring to a university on the other side of the country to be with her.


----------



## Turanil (May 5, 2005)

twofalls said:
			
		

> <...> after 16 years and loving that we still make love every day (not exaggerating, didnt realize this wasn't normal until it became a big joke amoung my married friends).<...>



Lucky man indeed!! A true achievement in the field of things nobody else do!!   

Okay, I will remember you are most probably the only one to be able to do that, if I ever got to get married again in the future...


----------



## MonsterMash (May 5, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> 02. Got hit with an arrow which I myself fired.  Left a neat scar.



This intrigues me as I spent a couple of years in an archery club and it'd be pretty hard to do this (not impossible, but difficult all the same).


----------



## MonsterMash (May 5, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> 5 things, hmmmm....
> 
> Here are some of my top music related ones:
> 
> 1. I've acquired Bob Dylan's DNA.



But are you going to clone him?


----------



## MonsterMash (May 5, 2005)

Five things other ENWorlder's may not have done:

1. Was in the audience for Thin Lizzy's last gig at the Hammersmith Odeon (with the classic lineup with Phil Lynnot)
2. Have been on the roof of the Victoria Tower of the UK Houses of Parliament when the three concordes on the final flight passed over London towards Heathrow
3. Watched the sun come up over the roof of Hackney Town Hall while doing council tax annual billing
4. Saw Alexis Corner's last gig at the Marquee club in London
5. Went to school with the deputy editor of the [UK] Independent on Sunday newspaper


----------



## Torm (May 5, 2005)

twofalls said:
			
		

> 4) Married my high school sweetheart and am still with her after 16 years and loving that we still make love every day (not exaggerating, didnt realize this wasn't normal until it became a big joke amoung my married friends).



Can't speak for sixteen years, but my wife and I are coming up on fourteen, and this is true for us, too.   Wonder if it's something to do with getting married to your high school sweetheart?


----------



## PapersAndPaychecks (May 5, 2005)

1.  Married an ex-glamour model who's also a mean D&D DM, a Star Trek enthusiast and an expert swordswoman
2.  Spent 3 months being paid to live and work in an Anglo-Saxon longhouse, during which time I made a complete mailshirt for myself, and then lost the mailshirt while drunk 2 years later
3.  Was "knighted" on Portuguese national television by the Portuguese minister for the interior (also 14 other appearances on national television and in 3 films)
4.  Appeared in a music video, but not for money; they paid us off with a 50' Viking longboat replica which is presently in drydock in Bristol
5.  Became CEO of a multimillion pound company before the age of 30 (and went bust before the age of 35).


----------



## Zander (May 5, 2005)

1. Sat through a sociology lecture during a moderately strong (4 Richter point) earthquake
2. Walked through the Tower of London with nobody else around
3. Been on national TV with my collection of dice
4. Been inside the Al Asqa "golden domed" Mosque in Jerusalem, St Peters in the Vatican, the synagogue in Prague where the rabbi who created the famous golem ministered, the stave-church in Norway that appears in the 1E _Manual of the Planes_ and the Buddhist temple in Japan that is the largest wooden building in the world (they claim).
5. Drunk champagne and sung inside Eilean Donan, the castle featured towards the beginning of _Highlander_


----------



## Stormborn (May 5, 2005)

1) Had lunch with Tim Powers and talked about theology. (OK, I know at least one other person on this board has done that, the lunch not theology part,  but she was with me at the time so that doesn't count.)
2) Was a missionary in Kiev, Ukraine during the worst winter in over a century.
3) Married my brother....... I mean, I performed my brother's wedding.
4) Eaten an animal that I had named and raised on several occasions. (We had cows.)
5) Rescued a small boy from a rushing flood swollen creek.


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> 2. Walked through the Tower of London with nobody else around





ha... you failed your spot check on the guards.


----------



## Rafael Ceurdepyr (May 5, 2005)

Dang it, Stormborn pre-empted my Tim Powers one, but I have another.

1. Took Tim Powers on a tour of Maple Hill Cemetery in Huntsville, AL.
2. Edited my stepfather's manuscript of A Catalogue of the Works of Johann Pachelbel, published by Scarecrow Press.
3. Shook hands with Bill Gates and had my picture made with him.
4. Served as president of the Alabama Library Association.
5. Still own a Kaypro computer that I bought in 1986.  (CP/M rules!)

(Also saw _Star Wars _ in original release 17 times)

(Way too geeky: Translated a book on Bartolomeo Gusmao, which I borrowed on interlibrary loan and scanned, from Portuguese using a translation program.)


----------



## nakia (May 5, 2005)

Wow!  You guys have done some cool stuff!  

1.  Met the Mufti (Muslim High Cleric) of Syria.
2.  Had lunch at a place in Jerusalem that was later destroyed by a bomb.
3.  Watched wildebeasts migrate while helping extract a van from a river in Tanzania.
4.  Ate filet mignon with the Mighty Mighty Bosstones.
5.  Seen Cthulhu's Librarian drunk.


----------



## Xath (May 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well I know that (they told me I didn't get any of the questions wrong, so I would hope it didn't go higher). I didn't get that the first time I took it though, when I was 12. I had gotten a 1410, and I didn't realise that the 1480 area was already in the top .5%.




It isn't.  At least, not anymore.  Depending on where you are and when you take the test, the variable changes.  And I know it changes signifigantly by state.  For example: On the PSAT, I scored a 218, which was in the top .5% of the nation.  BUT it was 2 points lower than I needed to be a National Merit Semi-Finalist.  However, had I lived in Missouri, I would have only needed a 162 to qualify for Semi.  They judge percentage across the nation, but it's the average of the state that counts in the end. 

The SATs are slightly different.  Your score isn't fixed depending on how many right or wrong answers you have (unless you get a 1600).  The entire test is scored on a bell curve so that the majority of the people end up having scores in the 1000s, whereas a decreasing percentage have scores above and below.  I.E.  If you score a 1400 one day, and take it again; Even if you answer the same number of questions correctly, you're not guarenteed to have the same score.  It all depends on how the other people do.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (May 5, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> 6 pack of beer to Horseshoe Mesa in the Grand Canyon...




Ah!  But did you bring water?


----------



## CarlZog (May 5, 2005)

1. Taught the crew of the U.S.S. Constitution how to sail a tall ship.
2. Played Captain Kidd in a History Channel documentary, "The Great Ship: Pirates".
3. Came in second place overall in a sailboat race from Newport, RI to Bermuda -- on the second oldest boat in the race.
4. Watched a nighttime launch of the space shuttle from within the restricted sea zone off the beach of Cape Canaveral.
5. Interviewed "Spanky" from the Little Rascals.


Carl


----------



## diaglo (May 5, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> Ah!  But did you bring water?





it depends on the beer he took.

some of the US beers are basically rented pee water.


----------



## CarlZog (May 5, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> licked my elbow
> worked for the feds during the anthrax scare




Are these related?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (May 5, 2005)

6.  Was less than ten miles from the epicenter of the '89 Loma Prieto earthquake when it happened.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (May 5, 2005)

1. Got shot down by Carmen Electra in a bar.

2. "Spotted" Courtney Brown while he worked out at the Browns training complex.

3. Smoked Grass with Dave Matthews after one of his concerts.

4. Died. -(heart stoped for 63 seconds during surgery and brought back to life with a diphibulator(sp))


----------



## jrients (May 5, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> boooo!  hissss!   You are evil.  I am on the verge of this happening to me.   boooo!   hisss!




I'm not evil.  I'm lawful neutral and trying to enforce a contract!

But seriously, if you haven't tried talking to your creditor yet do so *before* they take your car or home.  It may not help, but after they take it they will have the advantage in any negotiations.  Also, a normal non-jerk type person with my job does everything in their power to *not* have to repo or foreclose.  If you offer them a reason to give you more time they might take it.

If want more specific advice, email me at jrients AT gmail DOT com with questions.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 5, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> 4.   Saw Phish BEFORE they were famous




Me too.  Many times.   

A few more:
6. Proposed to my wife in a hot air balloon
7. Sold outdoor furniture to Carter Beauford
8. Sold shoes to Sissy Spacek
9. Sold Christmas gifts to Dave Matthews
10. Sold peanuts to Howie Long 
(all of them live in Charlottesville, and I use to work at Plow & Hearth, where all of them shop on occasion)
11. Talked about the weather and NYC pizza restaurants with William Shatner while he waited for my boss to come back from lunch


----------



## Vamprey (May 5, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> 8. Bought the D&D movie on DVD.




So you're the other person. Mind you I picked mine up in the $5 discount bin. Still think I was kinda ripped off.

1. Played on the higest ever goalscorer in AFL football and kept him to only 2 goals for the match
2. Woken up in a room of a hotel I wasn't staying at, underneath the bed
3. Recorded 3 CD's with my band
4. Sold my hair
5. Snapped my achilles tendon


----------



## MonsterMash (May 5, 2005)

PapersAndPaychecks said:
			
		

> 1.  Married an ex-glamour model who's also a mean D&D DM, a Star Trek enthusiast and an expert swordswoman



If it wasn't for the Eric's Grandma rule I'd be saying post pictures now!


----------



## Zander (May 5, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> Walked through the Tower of London with nobody else around






			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> ha... you failed your spot check on the guards.




Nope, they failed their spot check on me.  

Seriously, I've been through the Tower of London several times with nobody else about including a few times at night.


----------



## Kemrain (May 5, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> *1. Had lunch with Clive Barker*



And you survived?! What did he feed you? Entrails? The souls of the damned? Puppies?!  That guy's mind is a scary place!

- Kemrain the Afraid.


----------



## der_kluge (May 5, 2005)

Thought of some more:

Had my Miranda rights read to me.

Had someone stalk me. (related to the above, and no I didn't do anything wrong)

Dated a model once. At one time she owned her own modeling agency in France. She was a bigger Star Wars fan than I was.

Played oboe in a community band.

Nearly passed out playing said oboe in 104 degree weather.


----------



## der_kluge (May 5, 2005)

I'm loving this thread, btw.  Some of you have led very interesting lives.


----------



## Bront (May 5, 2005)

1) Interviewed William Shatner
2) Shot at William Shatner
3) Reffed the 2nd largest RPG tourny at Gen Con at the age of 14
4) Have yet to have ever tasted beer of any kind (I'm 28)
5) Helped teach one of my high school classes (While I was taking it)
6) Have helped setup experiments that were later done on David Letterman
7) Been shot down by every girl I've ever asked out, dispite not living with my current girlfriend.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 5, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm loving this thread, btw.  Some of you have led very interesting lives.



I'm still young, though!


----------



## Turanil (May 5, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> 11. Talked about the weather and NYC pizza restaurants with William Shatner while he waited for my boss to come back from lunch



*You talked to WILLIAM SHATNER!?!?* 

Okay: slap a president, die and resurrect, make love with your wife everyday for 14 or 16 years. Great. Congratulations. But speaking with _William Shatner_! Ah! You've won the oscar!!   



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> 1) Interviewed William Shatner
> 2) Shot at William Shatner



What?! You shot Captain Kirk?!?!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 5, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> And you survived?! What did he feed you? Entrails? The souls of the damned? Puppies?!  That guy's mind is a scary place!




Ah, Clive's actually a really nice guy, if you met him without knowing what he wrote, all you'd think was that he was an eccentric British gay man who lived in Los Angeles. As for lunch, we had salad, if I remember correctly. And I got an original Barker drawing in a copy of Thief of Always that was on the shelf next to my desk when we came back to the office after lunch.



			
				Turanil said:
			
		

> But speaking with _William Shatner_! Ah! You've won the oscar!!




Yeah, and I never mentioned Star Trek either, as I'm not a fan. I think he was relieved that I didn't bring it up, not even once.


----------



## GlassJaw (May 5, 2005)

> Some of you have led very interesting lives.




This thread has also made some of us realize how boring theirs is in comparison.


----------



## Desdichado (May 5, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> This thread has also made some of us realize how boring theirs is in comparison.



It's also made some of us think that maybe that's not such a bad thing!


----------



## Storm Raven (May 5, 2005)

1. Jumped off a waterfall in central Africa (in upcountry Zaire actually).
2. Watched a pride of lions take down a zebra, live (while in Tanzania).
3. Severed one of my own fingers and had it reattached.
4. Took part in a fossil hunting expedition in the Olduvai Gorge.
5. Injured myself playing golf.


----------



## BiggusGeekus (May 5, 2005)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> 3. Severed one of my own fingers and had it reattached.
> 5. Injured myself playing golf.




I don't suppose these events were related? ....


----------



## NiTessine (May 5, 2005)

Vamprey said:
			
		

> So you're the other person. Mind you I picked mine up in the $5 discount bin. Still think I was kinda ripped off.




I paid full price for mine, and don't regret the purchase.

1. Spent two years of my life in a mental institute, on three different wards in two different hospitals. I completed the two final years of comprehensive school in there.

2. Received a set of table silvers as a birthday present from a major of the KGB, back when they still had a KGB.

3. Cause my local grocery store to up their regular Mountain Dew order from the main warehouse, because I kept buying their stock dry.

4. In separate sittings, I've watched four seasons of Babylon 5, four seasons of Buffy and three seasons of The West Wing straight through.

5. Struck myself in the face with a sword, breaking the lens of my glasses and causing a bleeding wound. That was mildly embarrassing.


----------



## Finster (May 5, 2005)

I don't know if these are things I've done, or things that just happened to me.

 1) Was mistaken for a bank robber, and held at gunpoint while backup arrived.
 2) Along with four other guys from the marine biology department, wiped out a species.
 3) Traded jokes with a cop for two hours straight to avoid the holding cell.
 4) Caused activation of Dayton AFB bomb squad with a practical joke that got out of hand.
     (Not my fault, I swear)
 5) Did 10'x10' chalk painting on recently constructed I670 highway for charity in
     Columbus,OH.


----------



## Storm Raven (May 5, 2005)

BiggusGeekus said:
			
		

> I don't suppose these events were related? ....




Although it would be amusing if they were, no. Separated by many years and many miles.


----------



## Kemrain (May 5, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Ah, Clive's actually a really nice guy, if you met him without knowing what he wrote, all you'd think was that he was an eccentric British gay man who lived in Los Angeles. As for lunch, we had salad, if I remember correctly.



A salad? That's all? C'mon.. You had the blood of the innocent as dessing, didn't you?  With crutons formed of the last gasp of a man tortured to death? C'mon.. Something creepy!

Or, even worse.. It was completely normal, and you'll be left wondering until the end of your days why he spared *you*...

- Kemrain the Crazy.


----------



## billd91 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Buying the D&D movie*



			
				NiTessine said:
			
		

> I paid full price for mine, and don't regret the purchase.




If that doesn't brand you as unique, nothing else will!


----------



## Bront (May 5, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> What?! You shot Captain Kirk?!?!




He runs a charity paintball tournoment every year.  I interviewed him for Paintball.com durring the one he did in Pennsylvania in 2003.  I also played in it on the opposit team, so I got to shoot at him   

The first article I wrote
The second article I wrote

I missed the last one, might try to make it again this year, depending on the schedule.


----------



## Greylock (May 5, 2005)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> 5. Injured myself playing golf.




Heck, I injured myself once playing horseshoes. Took twelve stitches.

My family still gets a laugh out of it, and it was over twenty years ago.


----------



## megamania (May 5, 2005)

jrients said:
			
		

> I'm not evil.  I'm lawful neutral and trying to enforce a contract!
> 
> But seriously, if you haven't tried talking to your creditor yet do so *before* they take your car or home.  It may not help, but after they take it they will have the advantage in any negotiations.  Also, a normal non-jerk type person with my job does everything in their power to *not* have to repo or foreclose.  If you offer them a reason to give you more time they might take it.
> 
> If want more specific advice, email me at jrients AT gmail DOT com with questions.




Yup-  I bet their clock by less than 4 hours.  I had a sit down with the bank about this today.  Everything is okay now but I still dislike the job (not the person unless they get off on it)


----------



## megamania (May 5, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Can't speak for sixteen years, but my wife and I are coming up on fourteen, and this is true for us, too.   Wonder if it's something to do with getting married to your high school sweetheart?





Don't even go there you rascal-   what a life you have based on what I've read here


----------



## kyloss (May 5, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> It isn't. At least, not anymore. Depending on where you are and when you take the test, the variable changes. And I know it changes signifigantly by state. For example: On the PSAT, I scored a 218, which was in the top .5% of the nation. BUT it was 2 points lower than I needed to be a National Merit Semi-Finalist. However, had I lived in Missouri, I would have only needed a 162 to qualify for Semi. They judge percentage across the nation, but it's the average of the state that counts in the end.
> 
> The SATs are slightly different. Your score isn't fixed depending on how many right or wrong answers you have (unless you get a 1600). The entire test is scored on a bell curve so that the majority of the people end up having scores in the 1000s, whereas a decreasing percentage have scores above and below. I.E. If you score a 1400 one day, and take it again; Even if you answer the same number of questions correctly, you're not guarenteed to have the same score. It all depends on how the other people do.




Maybe its just because I live in Texas but it was enough for me to make National Merrit scholar. Dont remeber the actual psat score i think it was like 280 ore something- got perfect verbal and prety good math just didnt know that I could use a calc for either my act was only 35 though so.


----------



## Desdichado (May 5, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> 5. Interviewed "Spanky"



I've interviewed Spanky a few times too, IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## jrients (May 5, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Yup-  I bet their clock by less than 4 hours.  I had a sit down with the bank about this today.  Everything is okay now but I still dislike the job (not the person unless they get off on it)




I'm glad to hear you could work something out.


----------



## GlassJaw (May 5, 2005)

> It's also made some of us think that maybe that's not such a bad thing!




True dat.


----------



## CarlZog (May 5, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've interviewed Spanky a few times too, IYKWIMAITYD.




Yuck!

I have also met Ann B. Davis -- Alice from the Brady Bunch. The only time I've been starstruck.


----------



## Angcuru (May 5, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> This intrigues me as I spent a couple of years in an archery club and it'd be pretty hard to do this (not impossible, but difficult all the same).



It helps to be using aluminun round-tipped training arrows against a target resting on a series of cinder blocks, and having the wind blowing downwards right after you release the arrow..


----------



## MonsterMash (May 5, 2005)

Zander said:
			
		

> Nope, they failed their spot check on me.
> 
> Seriously, I've been through the Tower of London several times with nobody else about including a few times at night.



What about the ghosts?


----------



## Torm (May 5, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Don't even go there you rascal-   what a life you have based on what I've read here



I wasn't going to - but I suppose _that_ could be #6 on my list.  

I think you'd be surprised how mundane my life can be, for all the oddities. Like right now, I'm waiting for my daughter to finish the rest of her homework so I can help her with a Social Studies project. If that's not excitement and adventure, I don't know what is. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (May 5, 2005)

Hmm. Five unusual/unique things.

1. Had an award winning insect collection of several thousand specimens. Gave it away.
2. Actually like pork rinds.
3. Watched while the Dr. put 32 stitches in my shin after a diving board accident.  Had a pleasant conversation, actually. No drugs involved but local.
4. All sorts of animal related (professional) things - palpated cows ovaries per rectum, done surgery (well, ok, sewed up afterwards) on an awake standing cow, cleaned bears teeth, worked on/with all kinds of raptors from kestrels to a snowy owl.  Daily surgeries of all sorts, etc.
5.  Never had lunch with/ bumped into/ had any encounter with anyone famous. :\ 

R E


----------



## Storm Raven (May 5, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Yup-  I bet their clock by less than 4 hours.  I had a sit down with the bank about this today.  Everything is okay now but I still dislike the job (not the person unless they get off on it)




If the job didn't exist, you (and everyone else) would have had a much harder time getting credit in the first place.


----------



## DM_Jeff (May 5, 2005)

*Amazing*

Seriously, a great reading thread! Let's see...

1) Got my house searched by police because some kids saw me driving with a gun...a water gun. They confiscated the gun.

2) Won an ENnie.

3) Dated a girl for 2 years, we each got married to someone else, then divorced, then dated again for another 2 years 8 years later.

4) Played a game of D&D with Peter Adkinson in his hotel penthouse.

5) Hit an inside-the-park homerun, ran it out, and won the game.

DM Jeff


----------



## Angcuru (May 5, 2005)

I'm disappointed that no one here has ever clubbed a seal.


----------



## drose25 (May 5, 2005)

Raging Epistaxis said:
			
		

> 3. Watched while the Dr. put 32 stitches in my shin after a diving board accident.  Had a pleasant conversation, actually. No drugs involved but local.





I had my only two cavities drilled and filled without anesthetic or gas of any kind.  I think the dentist was a lot more nervous than I was about it, too.   

Fortunately, I have a *high  * tolerance for pain.


----------



## GlassJaw (May 5, 2005)

> 1. Taught the crew of the U.S.S. Constitution how to sail a tall ship.




The story of your boat is pretty unique...maybe you should write a story hour about it or something.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 5, 2005)

1.  Got to show Vincent Price my complete collection of monster models
2.  Know someone on Death Row
3.  Went swimming in sub-zero water
4.  Lived in a house with a body buried in the basement
5.  Eaten haggis and liked it.


----------



## Dagger75 (May 5, 2005)

drose25 said:
			
		

> I had my only two cavities drilled and filled without anesthetic or gas of any kind.  I think the dentist was a lot more nervous than I was about it, too.
> 
> Fortunately, I have a *high  * tolerance for pain.




  I had one of my cavities filled this way to.  I was 10 at the time.  If you make it through that you will never be afraid of the dentist.


----------



## CarlZog (May 5, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> 1. Taught the crew of the U.S.S. Constitution how to sail a tall ship.






			
				GlassJaw said:
			
		

> The story of your boat is pretty unique...maybe you should write a story hour about it or something.




I've done a lot of work sailing schooners and square rigs -- tall ships, basically.

The Navy sail training was in 1996 and 1997, when the Navy was planning to sail the Constitution as part of its 200th anniversary celebration. I was working as 2nd mate on the Bounty, the replica built for the Marlon Brando version of Mutiny on the Bounty. We sailed back and forth from Florida to New England with the seasons, doing public sails, teen training and a lot of weekend waterfront festivals.

The Constitution spends its days at the dock and its crew are mostly average Navy recruits who spend their days giving tours to the tourists. So they made several trips sailing with us to learn the ins and outs of handling a square-rig under sail. Though substantially smaller, the Bounty's rig was virtually identical, making the lessons easily transferable. The Constitution's captain at the time was eager for them all to be ready for a wide variety of possibilities.

It was wild to see what they knew and didn't know. Some of them could probably have rebuilt nuclear reactors with their eyes closed, but they couldn't tie basic knots (Not much need on an aircraft carrier, I guess.).  A lot of them had never climbed in the rig before, something we discovered when they had go up to furl sails in a squall... _That_ was interesting. 

The Constitution's celebratory sail went off  without a hitch, but she hasn't sailed again since the summer the '97. There was a lot of political brouhaha after the sail. Some of the old guard expressed concern that if she did more sailing she would be exposed to the chance of damage. The real fear, however, was that she might be pressured to leave Boston if it became clear that she was in good enough shape to travel to other ports on the east coast. Given her contribution to the local tourist trade, that was nothing the Boston politicos wanted to see! It's too bad; her visibility and publicity value could be SO much higher if the Navy was sailing her now and then.

Carl


----------



## AIM-54 (May 5, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> I've done a lot of work sailing schooners and square rigs -- tall ships, basically. <snip>
> Carl




That's interesting.  I have a friend from undergrad who, last I heard, was sailing with the Bounty.  BU did a summer course on HMS Rose my freshman year, two weeks learning to sail and studying maritime history that I took.  Among the most fun I have ever had.  We sailed from Boston up to Nova Scotia (didn't make it much past Lunenburg due to poor weather and time constraints) and then concluded the trip with an expanded tour of the Constitution (beyond what they do for normal tourists).  It was an absolute blast.  Wish I still had some of that knowledge...the Rose also appeared in The Patriot and Master and Commander, which is pretty cool.  Nothing better than being high in the rigging, coming in to port...


----------



## Hellefire (May 5, 2005)

Hm.


I saw Star Wars 26 times in the theater, but that's been overused and someone beat me anyway.

I did the Polar Bear Jump in January, 1989, in my hometown of Seward, AK. It was about -40 with wind chill. That year Polar Bear jump was on Hard Copy, with about a second and a half of me being shown.

I hitchhiked from Anchorage, AK to Reno, NV.
I hitchhiked from Poznan, Poland to Amsterdam, Netherlands, and back (also to the Baltic Sea and back and to Prague and back).

I have been within 10 feet of bears several times in my life; haven't been attacked yet, but I think it's been pretty close.

I met Jamie Farr (at college - USC in LA).

After I found out Gary Gygax was on this board, I emailed him from Poland, and the day after I got back to the U.S. we had breakfast. And he invited me to come back and game with him.

I ran the Bloomsday race in Spokane, WA and the MT. Marathon race in Seward, AK.

I got drunk with Junior Seau at his birthday party in the dorms (again, college at 'SC).

Alicia Silverstone smiled at me, walking through a mall in L.A. (admittedly the UCLA side of town).

Got married at Midnight, Jan 1, 2000 in the very sub-zero temperatures in the park in downtown Anchorage, AK (the New Years fireworks froze that year), came home with bride, friend who married us, and witnesses, and we role-played.

All I can think of at the moment. Most things I think of as interesting but not amazing when they happen to me. Except breakfast with G.G. I've never met a personal hero before that I had idolized for over a quarter century.

Aaron Blair
Foren Star


----------



## CarlZog (May 5, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> That's interesting.  I have a friend from undergrad who, last I heard, was sailing with the Bounty.




The Bounty just finished filiming *Pirates of the Caribbean II* in St. Vincent. I believe they'll be heading to the Great Lakes for the summer.




			
				AIM-54 said:
			
		

> BU did a summer course on HMS Rose my freshman year, two weeks learning to sail and studying maritime history that I took. Among the most fun I have ever had. We sailed from Boston up to Nova Scotia (didn't make it much past Lunenburg due to poor weather and time constraints)




Small world. Tim Walker, the professor, is a good friend of mine. I was supposed to join you on that trip, but had to cancel due to other work commitments. (As I recall you had to do a lot of motoring through calm fog on the way back.) He and I spent a lot of time working on an idea for a permanent institute in the Charlestown Navy Yard that could offer programs like that to students at all the area colleges.

Tim's now teaching at UMass Dartmouth, but still conducts those summer classes for BU -- though obviously not on the Rose anymore. (She was bought by a movie studio and starred as the HMS Surprise in Master and Commander; now on display in San Diego.)

This summer, Tim's program is on the Lettie G. Howard, a historic fishing schooner based out of South Street Seaport in New York. For more details on the class, "MET HI 235/HI 702 Maritime History of New England":  http://www.bu.edu/summer/courses/history.html

Carl


----------



## CarlZog (May 5, 2005)

Hellefire said:
			
		

> I did the Polar Bear Jump in January, 1989, in my hometown of Seward, AK. It was about -40 with wind chill.




You're my hero. I grew up in Florida; didn't see snow 'til I was 32, and am now struggling through the winters to make a home in New England.

Carl


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 5, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> It isn't.  At least, not anymore.  Depending on where you are and when you take the test, the variable changes.  And I know it changes signifigantly by state.  For example: On the PSAT, I scored a 218, which was in the top .5% of the nation.  BUT it was 2 points lower than I needed to be a National Merit Semi-Finalist.  However, had I lived in Missouri, I would have only needed a 162 to qualify for Semi.  They judge percentage across the nation, but it's the average of the state that counts in the end.
> 
> The SATs are slightly different.  Your score isn't fixed depending on how many right or wrong answers you have (unless you get a 1600).  The entire test is scored on a bell curve so that the majority of the people end up having scores in the 1000s, whereas a decreasing percentage have scores above and below.  I.E.  If you score a 1400 one day, and take it again; Even if you answer the same number of questions correctly, you're not guarenteed to have the same score.  It all depends on how the other people do.



 I know.  I did NMS and got the money and such with a 236.  And actually, sometimes you can get 1600 and have some wrong on the verbal, as I know some other people who did that,


----------



## AIM-54 (May 6, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> Small world. Tim Walker, the professor, is a good friend of mine. I was supposed to join you on that trip, but had to cancel due to other work commitments. (As I recall you had to do a lot of motoring through calm fog on the way back.) He and I spent a lot of time working on an idea for a permanent institute in the Charlestown Navy Yard that could offer programs like that to students at all the area colleges.
> 
> Tim's now teaching at UMass Dartmouth, but still conducts those summer classes for BU -- though obviously not on the Rose anymore. (She was bought by a movie studio and starred as the HMS Surprise in Master and Commander; now on display in San Diego.)
> 
> ...




Huh.  Small world, indeed.  I'm just glad I took it when it didn't have the New England moniker.  I'm much more interested in international maritime history, which was covered when I took it.  I got to write about fun things like the Royal Navy.


----------



## CarlZog (May 6, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Huh. Small world, indeed. I'm just glad I took it when it didn't have the New England moniker. I'm much more interested in international maritime history, which was covered when I took it. I got to write about fun things like the Royal Navy.




He's actually doing two sessions this summer. One's the New England focus and one's the broader Atlantic survey.

Carl


----------



## Uzumaki (May 6, 2005)

1) Been in a movie with Samuel Jackson
2) Made it to 21 with my virginity intact
3) Witnessed a robbery in a store
4) Proposed to a TV actress in person
5) Had a gun pointed at my head


----------



## Desdichado (May 6, 2005)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> 2) Made it to 21 with my virginity intact



Surely that can't be odd in a crowd of gamers... 

I made it to 22, actually.  'til I got married.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 6, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> You're my hero. I grew up in Florida; didn't see snow 'til I was 32, and am now struggling through the winters to make a home in New England.




Heh, I was born in the heart of winter. Still amused by people who haven't ever seen snow. Yet I want to go someplace that rarely gets it, and I have never skied, snowboarded, or any other winter sport besides sledding and ice skating.

I'd like to add as #7 that I've been told I'm pretty hot by numerous women. Told that I'm an incredible kisser by numerous women (hint, play brass instruments for ten years, stengthens the lip muscles), told that I'm good... in places Eric's grandma won't let me talk about... by every woman I've been with. Completely struck out at the bar tonight, due to my own lack of confidence. Bah.


----------



## devilbat (May 6, 2005)

1)  Skied my first mountain at five years old
2)  Threw a no hitter in little league.
3)  Had non "Eric's grandma friendly" relations with a non attendee, attractive member of the opposite sex at Gen Con.
4) Offered full ride hockey scholarship an d didn't take it (stupid,stupid)
5) Married Satan (the first time around)


----------



## Zander (May 6, 2005)

Me said:
			
		

> Seriously, I've been through the Tower of London several times with nobody else about including a few times at night.





			
				MonsterMash said:
			
		

> What about the ghosts?



Ghosts are, literally, no-bodies, so maybe there were a few.


----------



## diaglo (May 6, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Surely that can't be odd in a crowd of gamers...
> 
> I made it to 22, actually.  'til I got married.




26 for me. ditto on the married thing. edit: sorta...


----------



## CarlZog (May 6, 2005)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Heh, I was born in the heart of winter. Still amused by people who haven't ever seen snow. Yet I want to go someplace that rarely gets it, and I have never skied, snowboarded, or any other winter sport besides sledding and ice skating.




That's wild. I wish had your constitution. I like the snow. Growing up surfing, it was easy to pick up snowboarding. A buddy of mine is surfing up here through the winter and was telling me this week how great it was, but I just can't even imagine. I shiver swimming in water below 75, and when the air temps get below about 25°F, I'm wretched all the time. This year we had weeks on end in the teens and single digits. I love New England, but I told my wife that we're spending next winter back home or working in the Carib.

Carl


----------



## Rel (May 6, 2005)

Ok so I've read this thread getting progressively bummed about the "less than unique" life I've lead until I was suddenly inspired:

- I've had sex with my wife while her parents watched!


Ok, that probably bears some explanation before I'm put on everybody's "Ignore List". 

We were at the beach, way out in the water and decided to have a little bit of fun below the surface.  While this was going on her parents came out on the beach and waved at us.  We waved back.

After we uh...concluded things, a large wave hit us and I momentarily lost my bathing suit.  Fortunately it was recovered and I didn't have to stroll out of the ocean in the buff.


----------



## ragboy (May 6, 2005)

1. I've been hit by a bus going about 40mph and walked away. (Much to the surprise of about 200 onlookers)
2. I've been sucked off a cliff and into the Pacific Ocean by a stray wave.   
3. I shot my dog ala Old Yeller. 
4. I interviewed Wil Wheaton. 
5. I've seen four children born (one via Cesarean, one with the giant salad tongs of death, the last two were easy in comparison).


----------



## Lefferts (May 6, 2005)

1) Struck out in T-ball (yeah, I was pretty bad at baseball)
2) Had dentist start to take out wisdom teeth before novocaine took effect (they break your teeth in half to take them out if they are impacted)
3) Been in a car doing 85 when we noticed the cop pacing us in the next lane over (he let us go - driver was the son of a state trooper)
4) Had loaded M-16 pointed at me when trying to get on board Navy ship to install software patch - actually heard the words "Stop or I'll shoot". Doubt he would have done it, but I wasn't taking chances.
5) Ate McDonald's for lunch.


----------



## Angcuru (May 6, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> 26 for me. ditto on the married thing. edit: sorta...



Ah, but did you make it to 26 _voluntarily_?


----------



## Maldur (May 6, 2005)

1 featured in a beer commercial
2 toured with an opera company (and yes I performed, every damn show)
3 walked on stilts across the whitehouse grounds (please take note of my nationality)
4 I still live in a house full of clowns (yes my fellow housemates work as clowns)


----------



## kenobi65 (May 6, 2005)

Oooh, another one comes to mind...

- Lost my virginity at age 18 to a 32-year-old divorcee (who was a member of my D&D group, btw).  Seemed like the thing to do at the time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 6, 2005)

Just now...

Performed Robert Schumann's Fantasy-Piece for an audience of 50+.


----------



## Goblyn (May 6, 2005)

*Lessee ...*


Hugged a dolphin in Japan at 16
Got lost in Korea with no money and no knowledge of the language. At night.
Decided to start learning to play the violin at 21.
Intentionally read an account of the quest to solve Fermat's last theorem
Enjoyed the first Halo more than the second one


----------



## Belen (May 6, 2005)

I feel so plain.....

1.) Went commando every day for a week my senior year in high school (it was a dare, cute color guard chick in involved.  Yes, I had to change into a band uniform on the bus perform the competition.  No, I am not letting you know what I received as a reward for being successful.)

2.) Dated a sexy Afrikaaner whose father was a police colonel.

3.) Own a card autographed by Darth Vader.

4.) As a member of West Campus Security (NC State), had a TV thrown at me from the 9th floor of Lee Dormitory.  It narrowly missed killing my partner and I.  The 9th floor intoxicated RA saw it happen and covered for her guys with the cops and we later proved that she was having sex with the entire suite on a regular basis and had her fired and expelled from the university.

5.) A member of my first gaming group saved my life.


----------



## Goblyn (May 6, 2005)

Hey, BelenUmeria, I just said your name out loud for the first time and, boy, does it roll off the tongue.


----------



## Ahnehnois (May 6, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> 2. Decided to become a vegetarian when I was, like, 6 and stayed true to it ever since.



Actually I did that one too.

Five unique things worth posting...um have to think about that.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 6, 2005)

I just thought of another--an old friend used an expired Press pass to get backstage at a KISS concert in 2000 to have all four original members of the band sign a Christmas card that he mailed to me.


----------



## Torm (May 6, 2005)

Alright, by a total lack of popular demand  , five more:

6. I shook hands with and was thanked by a sitting President. (Reagan - I was 10, and I was running the campaign for him in my school's mock election.)
7. I've been within 50 feet of the Pentagon, as a civilian, without being stopped at a guard station, and not on a tour of any kind. (Pre 9/11 - I like to think somebody couldn't get this close that way, now.  )
8. I've met Weird Al, and got him to autograph a copy of "The Cat In The Hat".
9. I've attacked someone, with intent to harm, with a (toy) lightsaber. (I was 8.)
10. I took a knife away from a teenage punk who was threatening a mall security guard in the food court. (I was 14, and it wasn't particularly heroic - they were blocking the mall exit I wanted to use.)


----------



## GentleGiant (May 7, 2005)

1) Played in the California semi-pro football final on the Inglewood Blackhawks team (that's one step below NFL - we lost ).
2) Been contacted by a scout from the Canadian Football League after a game - concerning a possible contract (had to leave the States before anything more could come of it, though ).
3) Crossed the Atlantic twice to meet/live with two different women I met online (3 months and 2 months respectively).
4) Slept with a married woman after a party (elsewhere), in her oldest son's bedroom, while her two kids slept in the next room and her husband slept in their own bedroom.    
5) Slept with a 



Spoiler



TS


 Beauty Queen...

Ahem...


----------



## Qlippoth (May 7, 2005)

1. Spent my first night in Europe sleeping underneath a front yard swingset.
2. Had a 50-caliber machine gun pointed at me during a Central Maine lobster festival.
3. Got mugged after a minor car accident (by an absolutely not-connected-to-the-other-driver person).
4. Toured the entire steam tunnel system of Johns Hopkins University (from 10pm to 4am, ending with a raid on the still locked campus cafeteria).
5. Knowingly drove "the wrong way" on Interstate 95 in Connecticut during a Thanksgiving Eve blizzard.


----------



## Emperor Valerian (May 7, 2005)

1) Arrested 16 times by the _militzia_ in Minsk, Belarus (they don't like foreigners)
2) As an American, watched "X-Men 2" in Russian, in Russia
3) Worked at IBM, now graduate student working towards History Ph.D
4) Seen three tornadoes
5) Held $13,000 cash in my hands (worked for a booster's fundraiser in H.S.)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> 9. I've attacked someone, with intent to harm, with a (toy) lightsaber. (I was 8.)




I've done that! Got punched in the face and headlocked for my trouble, but I did it.


I've thought of another: Had nitrous oxide (getting my wisdom teeth out) and _hated_ it. Freaked me out, I could feel my head slowing down


----------



## tarchon (May 7, 2005)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> 2) As an American, watched "X-Men 2" in Russian, in Russia



I watched _the Longest Day_ on German TV on the 50th anniversary of D-Day. It's a little surreal to experience John Wayne killing Germans in German on German TV. I think they preempted Auf Achse for it too.


----------



## IamTheTest (May 7, 2005)

1. Had a meeting with the leader of a South American drug cartel...he likes me.
2. Spent 3 days in a rainforest in South America where I obtained 2000+ bug bites, shot and ate a pirhana, saw a tiger, and got accused of being a witch by the natives.
3. Tackled an NFL hall of famer.
4. Beat my dad at trivial pursuit.  (I know it's probably not a big deal, but he is really good and Ive been trying to do it for 20 years.)
5. Took a picture of Fidel Castro. (only about a year ago too)

Hopefully I can get some much better ones in my next 20 years.


----------



## GentleGiant (May 8, 2005)

Since it seems to be the vogue thing to add more points, here's some more from me 
6) Started up 3 different courses at a youth school/center when I was 18 (i.e. a place where 14-18-year-olds can take free courses in the evening). Roleplaying, Live-Roleplaying and Painting Miniatures for War- and Strategy games. All 3 courses are still running to this day (I left in 2000 after 7 years, because I had to move), 2 of them now being taught by a former student of mine.
7) Dated a woman who ran a dating agency (not all that special, just thought it sounded funny... and no, I didn't meet her through her agency). One of her clients even hit on me at a social gathering for the clients to meet up.   
8) Been on my country's national American football team.
9) Experienced a tropical storm, an ice storm and a snow storm, all during the same 2 day trip/drive (oh, and we had to stop at a Red Roof Inn because we came to a place where it was so foggy that we couldn't see 10' in front of us).
10) Driven a Nissan 2005 350Z (that is a sweet, sweet car!)


----------



## Impeesa (May 8, 2005)

Hm... this is tough..

1) Got suspended on my first day of Kindergarten.

2) Got paid to do this, repeatedly. That's basically just water exploding out of there, by the way.

I'm stumped for now. I'll top this up to meet the quota later.



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> 26 for me. ditto on the married thing. edit: sorta...




Man, I only made it to 20. What kind of a geek am I?  Being impatient youth, it was less "wait for marriage" and more "wait until we're pretty sure we'll be married eventually." 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (May 8, 2005)

1.  I've been kicked out of two different colleges (one of them twice!)
2.  I once won a writing contest and got to be a paid film critic for a year.
3.  I bought a house at the age of 24.  
4.  I once accidentally clamped my nipple in the hammer of a .44 cap-and-ball revolver.
5.  I saw a UFO in the valley next to Area 51.


----------



## Wereserpent (May 8, 2005)

Made someone else vomit with my by burping in a dice case and then having them smell my stored burps.


----------



## WayneLigon (May 8, 2005)

GentleGiant said:
			
		

> Since it seems to be the vogue thing to add more points, here's some more from me




Nah, it's cool. The original thing I saw this done on wanted ten items. I could only think of five and two of those are reaching :/ The Bear Story is the only good non-gaming story I have, period.


----------



## Angcuru (May 8, 2005)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> Man, I only made it to 20. What kind of a geek am I?  Being impatient youth, it was less "wait for marriage" and more *"wait until we're pretty sure we'll be married eventually."*
> 
> --Impeesa--



That's where I'm at.    Takes a lot of willpower, these days.

Also - 

I once got 'slimed' at Nickelodeon Studios while on a vacation.  Sticky stuff.


----------



## zepherus (May 8, 2005)

Wow...can I even think of 5?

1. Had both lower impacted wisdom teeth extracted ( along with the jawbone embedded in the roots ) with only novacaine, then drove myself home afterwards. And they were not done at the same time. To this day I have a 3/4 inch notch out of each side of my lower jaw.

2. Played a mellophone in a marching band in the Cherry Blossom Festival in DC, during the half time show of the Blue Bonnet Bowl, and at Lincoln Center in NYC. All within 2 years of each other.

3. Drank soju ( Korean alcoholic beverage, which contains formaldehyde ). Since the formadehyde seperates out and floats to the top, most people pour it off before consuming. I was too drunk to realize that.

4. Survived two major car accidents ( one I walked away from, the other I left strapped to a gurney ).

5. Met and shook hands with James Doohan.

There are others, now that I think about it, but I best not post them...don't want to get into any trouble...  

Zeph


----------



## tarchon (May 8, 2005)

zepherus said:
			
		

> 3. Drank soju ( Korean alcoholic beverage, which contains formaldehyde ). Since the formadehyde seperates out and floats to the top, most people pour it off before consuming. I was too drunk to realize that.



Some Korean friends of mine brought some to a party once, in the little drink boxes that they use to sell it at soccer games. I figured it was like Hi-C or something since I couldn't read the label. It's a bit more like whiskey.


----------



## Gruns (May 8, 2005)

*Top 5*

5. Was robbed at gunpoint.

4. Shook hands with legendary Penn State football coach Joe Paterno, Mork style, while saying "nanu nanu". And I wasn't drunk.

3. Appeared in a Morey Boogey Board commercial. I even had a line of dialogue. I was paid $5 and got a free Boogie Board.

2. Accomplished something as a pro Magic the Gathering player that will likely never be done by anyone again. (Sounds more impressive than it is.)

1. Was the first person in the history of the universe to make Refreshing Orange Fizzlepop in the game Everquest 2.

Later!
Gruns


----------



## Wereserpent (May 9, 2005)

I defenstrated Darth Vader.


----------



## der_kluge (May 9, 2005)

My Mom is visiting from Arkansas. This is her list:

1. Has a name that no one else has - Deloma.
2. Broken the same knee twice.
3. Hosted 6 different exchange students - Finland, Yugoslavia, Hungary, Germany x2, France.
4. Worked on a gas pipeline on the dynamite crew.
5. Was Cinderalla in a parade.

My wife:

1. Gave her first insulin shot to herself at age 7.
2. Was the youth advocate for the American Diabetes Association for Kansas in 1990.
3. Made the U.S. Senate pause when she was 3 calling out for her grandma from the observation deck.
4. Had a book thrown at her during a therapy session.
5. Campaigned for her father when he ran for prosecuting attorney.


----------



## fusangite (May 9, 2005)

I wasn't going to post past #5 but I need to boast about my afternoon today to someone and everyone is asleep:

6. Gave a speech that inspired British Columbia's most senior legislative reporter/columnist and moderator of the 2005 provincial election debate to ask me to come out of political retirement and run for office again.
7. Had a reporter carefully record that I was an "historian of Mormon thought" during a media interview.
(later in the day and totally unimpressive)
8. Watched my co-GM get stood up by barsoomcore for the 4th time in a row (grrrrrr). (What's your excuse _this_ time?)


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (May 9, 2005)

Some interesting stuff here. 

So far, *Cthulu's Librarian* having a beer with Levon Helm has made me envious... I really like The Band!

Mine:

1) Been shot in the right buttock. By my brother. Deliberately. In fairness, it was only an air pistol and I deserved it...
2) Got expelled from school when I was 16. For fighting. And I lost. 
3) Played in one of Piratecats sessions! (And it was 'that good'  )
4) Fell asleep on a dual lane road in Bristol. What can I say, the tarmac felt comfy. Glad and a little suprised I survived that one.
5) An ex girlfriend and I decided to go for a nice romantic walk in the woods. One thing led to another... until we were caught in the act by a troop of boy scouts out for a nature walk.   Wonder if they get a badge for that?


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (May 9, 2005)

Thought of a couple more from my youth

I've traveled the navigable Mississippi river from Minnesota to Memphis in a small cabin cruiser. (and most of the Illinois river and a fair bit of the Tennessee river)

I've waterskied for 21 contiguous miles without stopping. Don't remember which river that was on.  Hey, it was 20+ years ago...

R E


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 9, 2005)

What the heck, here are some more:

1. Stood in a port-a-potty line with Jim Dandy Mangrum of the rock band Black Oak Arkansas at an outdoor concert.  I was disturbed to find he refers to himself in the third person all the time.

2.  Passed out on the grass at that same concert, and nearly drowned when a thundershower came up.  (I was on my back and the rain got in my lungs from snoring...true story).

3.  My brother and I walking around town drinking cognac and we both passed out on the 13th green of a golf course.  We woke up covered in snow.  And cold.

4.  Caught a rattlesnake with my bare hands when I couldn't make it coil, rattle, or strike at me.  Carried it my hand and let it go in the woods at the edge of the road so it wouldn't get hit by a car.

5.  Was in a video for the 80's one hit wonder band "Autograph".  The video was never aired.

6. Was challenged by a college fencing instructor to a duel when I told her she was an incompetent teacher.  I won.


----------



## der_kluge (May 9, 2005)

One more I thought of on the way in:

Modeled down a runway.


----------



## Rel (May 9, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Modeled down a runway.




You clever girl...(ok, that's the last time, I promise.  But you were asking for it that time! )


----------



## der_kluge (May 9, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> You clever girl...(ok, that's the last time, I promise.  But you were asking for it that time! )




Yea, I suppose so.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (May 10, 2005)

1. Did open heart massage on a gunshot wound victim. The heart is one tough sucker.

2. Stuck my finger in a bullet wound to stop the flow of blood.

3. Packed gause around the brain tissue of a 9 yo boy.

On second thought, most of mine are fairly depressing...

Then again:

4) Performed CPR on a young man who suddenly fell over while waiting for the bus. Saved his life long enough for the EMS to stabilize him and take him away, though I almost had a heart attack myself. It was late at night. And even though I am well trained, I was scared out of my mind that I would _fail_ to save him. It's very difficult to dial 911 on your phone, talk to the operator and perform CPR at the same time. Never saw the guy again. Hope he lived.


----------



## tarchon (May 10, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> One more I thought of on the way in:
> 
> Modeled down a runway.




And boy, were those air traffic controllers sore!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (May 10, 2005)

Thought of another one over lunch today...

12. Spent a week working on an archaeological survey 2 miles underground in Mammoth Cave (in the cave at 7am, out at 7pm each day). Found lots of paleo-feces. Exciting stuff, those paleo-feces.


----------



## Rel (May 10, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Thought of another one over lunch today...
> 
> 12. Spent a week working on an archaeological survey 2 miles underground in Mammoth Cave (in the cave at 7am, out at 7pm each day). Found lots of paleo-feces. Exciting stuff, those paleo-feces.




You've discovered coprolites?!  I've discovered coprolites!  I found mine on the bottom of the Rainbow River in Florida while diving.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 10, 2005)

I never discovered coprolites, but I did win a finger-pointing and hand waving shouting match with a paleontologist at the Denver Museum once over what period the Morrison Formation was found in.


----------



## howandwhy99 (May 10, 2005)

1. Triple cursed by a nun on Janitzio Island in Mexico.
2. Eagle Scout at 16, Vigil Honor Award at 18.
3. Competed in the school spelling bee and lost on my first word.
4. Most improved student in my HS class.
5. Play in a Diaglo OD&D Game.


----------



## Hijinks (May 11, 2005)

1.  Had a street named after me (My name is Victoria, there's a Vicki Dr in northern Virginia - my mom was friends with the developer)
2.  Sat at the captain's table on a cruise ship named after me (The M.S.S. Victoria - ok it wasn't named after me).  Nicosia, Cyprus to Haifa, Israel and back.
3.  Wrote a bachelor's thesis about vampires and sexuality at a very small, very private, very Catholic midwestern college
4.  Played patty-cake at 5 years old on African television
5.  Sang karaoke with United Nations soldiers in a bombed-out building in a no-fire neutral zone.


----------



## Belen (May 11, 2005)

Goblyn said:
			
		

> Hey, BelenUmeria, I just said your name out loud for the first time and, boy, does it roll off the tongue.




This is true.  I am constantly glad that the character's name was not Pelen Umeria.  Then everyone would be calling me PU.


----------



## CarlZog (May 11, 2005)

Lefferts said:
			
		

> 1) Struck out in T-ball (yeah, I was pretty bad at baseball)




Me too. I kept hitting the metal pole. I think I only got a couple hits in my short-lived career. The one time I ever even came close to scoring a run, I was running from third base to home and my hat blew off.
I stopped and went back to get it.
I'm not sure whether my little brain at the time believed I had to be wearing the hat for the run to count, or that I just wanted my precious hat back. Either way, I was tagged out. That was pretty much the pinnacle of my involvement in team sports as a kid.

Carl


----------



## CarlZog (May 11, 2005)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> 2) Got paid to do this, repeatedly. That's basically just water exploding out of there, by the way.




That looks really cool.
What exactly is happening there?

Carl


----------



## HellHound (May 11, 2005)

1. Got my nipple pierced for a television broadcast about body piercing that went into national syndication. Three times. As in I did it three different times, for three different shows, each about 6 months to a year apart.

2. Got stabbed coming out of an anti-racist punk rock gig at the Metroplex in Atlanta GA by some skinhead who thought I was with the band. Fortunately for me, someone who WAS from the band was right behind me and saved me from repeated stabbings.

3. Was struck by a car at high speed... intentionally. I went over the car, smacked down on the ashphalt, and then my friends dragged me to safety as the driver turned around to take a second pass.

4. Published a book written and illustrated by my children who were 6 and 10 at the time, which then went on to win an award (Indie RPG Awards - best use of the d20 license).

5. Ran a very popular adult BBS back in the days before the internet was big, co-hosted with my wife, who I met through the local BBSs at the time and through S&M fetish events that she ran.


----------



## qstor (May 11, 2005)

1. grew a controlled substance in my college dorm.
2. shook hands with John Kerry, John Glenn and Ted Kennedy at the same party.
3. hiked up and back Half Dome in Yosemite (around 19 miles) in 8 hours.
4. snow skied in eight US states and Canada
5. awarded the highest grade in a single law school class, (Constitutional Law)


----------



## Impeesa (May 12, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> That looks really cool.
> What exactly is happening there?
> 
> Carl




Well, just moments before the picture was taken, the garbage can had a few things in it: at the bottom was a 2L pop bottle filled to about 1/3 with liquid nitrogen and duct taped to some rocks (so it would sink), and the rest was full of water with a bit of dish soap to make it foam up more when it exploded. A little simple thermodynamics will lead you to conclude that the pop bottle will not remain intact for very long - as the nitrogen boils away, the pressure builds up until it bursts at the seams. That gives you a pretty nice fountain as the garbage can is emptied of all its water. Sometimes it's enough to blow the garbage can open at the seams, too. 

More fun facts: When I did that, it was for a science camp - we did classroom visits during May and June to promote the program (the one I did also involved bottle rockets, and imploding a paint can by cooling it with the liquid nitrogen). On more than one occasion, we returned to a school a week or two later to do another demonstration for a different class, and found perfect circles of dead grass where the previous demonstration had been done. Our best guess was that the shockwave was killing off the roots of the grass or something. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## CarlZog (May 12, 2005)

Excellent!

Blowing stuff up really is the key to getting kids interested in science, isn't it?


----------



## AIM-54 (May 12, 2005)

This talk of coprolites reminded me of another one:

I went on day trip dinosaur digs through the Royal Tyrell Museum of Paleontology in Drumheller, Alberta (world's best paleontological museum.  I can't even go into the Smithsonian Museum of Natural Science because it's so pathetic in comparison) three or four years running.  Dug up a bunch of bones, mostly hadrosaurs.  Edmontosaurus, I believe (Edmontosaurus in Alberta??  Shocking!   )   But the coolest thing I found was a claw from a dromaesaurid (same type of dinosaur as a velociraptor, but smaller) on a hill near the dig site.  I was told it would go straight to Phil Curry, the curator, who is especially interested in that variety of dinosaur.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 12, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> This talk of coprolites reminded me of another one:
> 
> I went on day trip dinosaur digs through the Royal Tyrell Museum of Paleontology in Drumheller, Alberta (world's best paleontological museum.  I can't even go into the Smithsonian Museum of Natural Science because it's so pathetic in comparison) three or four years running.  Dug up a bunch of bones, mostly hadrosaurs.  Edmontosaurus, I believe (Edmontosaurus in Alberta??  Shocking!   )   But the coolest thing I found was a claw from a dromaesaurid (same type of dinosaur as a velociraptor, but smaller) on a hill near the dig site.  I was told it would go straight to Phil Curry, the curator, who is especially interested in that variety of dinosaur.




My jealousy of you knows no bounds!  You have no idea how much I'd love to do this.  

Heh... a friend of mine has gone with Robert Bakker as a dig photographer a couple times, and has sworn to never let me alone with the man.  Bakker has some crazy notion that ceratosaurs were aquatic, and I think he's full of hooey.


----------



## AIM-54 (May 12, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> My jealousy of you knows no bounds!  You have no idea how much I'd love to do this.
> 
> Heh... a friend of mine has gone with Robert Bakker as a dig photographer a couple times, and has sworn to never let me alone with the man.  Bakker has some crazy notion that ceratosaurs were aquatic, and I think he's full of hooey.




Sadly, they've ended the program that I participated in this year, though I can't blame them, really.  Last time I was there (summer 2000) it was slim pickings indeed.  Mostly just moving the dirt for the paleontologists.

Bakker is an absolute character.  I have fond memories of his wacky theories appearing in many of the dinosaur oriented programming I enjoyed from the late 80's, early 90s.  I always enjoyed his ravings, but then I could always hit fast forward and get to the good stuff.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (May 12, 2005)

1. I was held hostage, at gunpoint, for almost eight hours, helped negotiate the release of my fellow hostages, and was the last hostage released.

1a. I sold the rights to my life story (see above)

1b. Met Freddie Prinz Jr., Henry Winkler, and spoke briefly with Rick Schroeder. (see above)

2. Joined the Navy on a whim.

3. During induction to the Navy, I was examined by the man who was base commander at the Air Force base where I was born when I was born. (Landstuhl, Rhieneland Pfalz, Germany, same as Lavar Burton of Reading Rainbow/ST:TNG)

4. Stayed up all night posting on ENWorld when I should have been doing homework, preparing for next week's final's, tomorrow's presentation, or getting some sleep.  (oops, sorry, these are supposed to be things that others here haven't done.)

5. Married the best woman in the world, even if she never does look at this site.


----------



## Zander (May 12, 2005)

Qlippoth said:
			
		

> 4. Toured the entire steam tunnel system of Johns Hopkins University (from 10pm to 4am, ending with a raid on the still locked campus cafeteria).



I'm impressed. I was a student at JHU and I never went down the steam tunnels.


----------



## der_kluge (May 12, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> 5. Ran a very popular adult BBS back in the days before the internet was big, co-hosted with my wife, who I met through the local BBSs at the time and through S&M fetish events that she ran.




This says more about your wife than any of us needed to know!


----------



## fusangite (May 12, 2005)

So, those who have been reading the thread so far, can we produce a list of the top 10 finalists of most interesting events? What should our criteria be?

I'm thinking that the word "done" in the thread should privilege doing amazing things over being near amazing things or amazing people.


----------



## BlackMoria (May 12, 2005)

1. At 16, while I was in Air Cadets, I went to a summer camp and was flying gliders.  The flight instructor handled the takeoff and landings.  When it was my turn, my flight instructor went unconcious while in flight.  I had only learned the theorically stuff for landing.  I managed to land the glider on my own (gliders don't have radios, so noone could talk me down) without serious damage to the glider.  Probably the scariest 15 minutes of my life.

2.  Peacekeeper in Bosnia when it was peace making, not peace keeping.  Got to see up close and personal the horrors of ethnic cleansing.  During a negotiation, shook hands with some Bosian Serb general that history has now shown to be the No.1 guy wanted by the international community for crimes against humanity.  So, you could say, I shook hands with the devil.

3.  Pulled a trapped woman out of a burning vehicle that no one wanted to approach.  I was so 'jumped up' on adrenaline I don't remember much.  Witnesses say that I broke out the window with my bare hands and allegedly pried the door open that two men couldn't open earlier.  Got the woman out and she survived but was badly burned.

4.  Had a malfunction on a my very first free fall skydive.  The reserve worked.  Still haven't got up the nerve to try another free fall yet...

5.  Logged over 100 rappels out of a helicopter.


----------



## Pbartender (May 12, 2005)

*5.* I ran over a rabbit...  with my bicycle.

*4.* I kicked a golfball out of a sandtrap for Tommy Smothers while no one else was looking.

*3.* I've eaten roadkill and liked it.

*2.* I've shot neutrinos at Minnesota.

*1.* I've had occasion to say, "We've lost the antimatter containment field!" and actually mean it.


----------



## Hellefire (May 12, 2005)

I agree that doing something counts far more than being near something happening (though something being doen directly to you..like being taken hostage, should count too). I also think that most of these need some kind of background stories, who/when/why/where/what kinda info to qualify.

Aaron


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 12, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> 1. I've had occasion to say, "We've lost the antimatter containment field!" and actually mean it.




*bows*


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 12, 2005)

AIM-54 said:
			
		

> Sadly, they've ended the program that I participated in this year, though I can't blame them, really.  Last time I was there (summer 2000) it was slim pickings indeed.  Mostly just moving the dirt for the paleontologists.
> 
> Bakker is an absolute character.  I have fond memories of his wacky theories appearing in many of the dinosaur oriented programming I enjoyed from the late 80's, early 90s.  I always enjoyed his ravings, but then I could always hit fast forward and get to the good stuff.




You have to admit one thing about Bakker; his ravings make other paleontologists do two things:  get mad and then try like hell to disprove him.  They don't always succeed in the latter.  In his own way, he's advanced theories about dinosaurs that no one else would've been able to do by getting other scientists to do the work... lol

But the whole aquatic ceratosaur thing... uh uh.  Me and him would scrap over it.


----------



## der_kluge (May 12, 2005)

fusangite said:
			
		

> So, those who have been reading the thread so far, can we produce a list of the top 10 finalists of most interesting events? What should our criteria be?
> 
> I'm thinking that the word "done" in the thread should privilege doing amazing things over being near amazing things or amazing people.





Good idea. Here's my list from the first two pages!

Demiurge1138
Performed on stage at Chicago Symphony Hall.

Crothian
Was in the Macy's Thanksgiving Parade

Torm
I participated on the prosecution side of my mother's murder trial.

drose25
Slapped a living U.S. president

the_Universe
Been the Master of Ceremonies for a Parade (at Disney World, no less)

Cthulhu's Librarian
Had lunch with Clive Barker

Kyloss
Had lunch with 2 presidents

fusangite
Became the leader of a political party at the age of 21

The Shaman
Forced my way into a runaway schoolbus and set the brakes before it crashed into a supermarket.

Richards
Personally selected the launch codes for the USAF's nuclear ICBM force in 2000. (Since I specified a year, I can honestly say I'm the only one on the planet to have done that!)

The Lorax
Have had a photo on display at the Art Institute of Chicago.


That's some impressive stuff!  Beats all my worthless crap hands down.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 12, 2005)

I was part of a movement to name the Arkansas State University Convocation Center "B.U.B.B.A." back in the 80's.  Our group was mentioned in both Sports Illustrated and Time Magazine.  

When Bill Clinton was campaigning for his second term as governor of Arkansas, he came to a summer festival in the town where I went to school. I tackled a friend of mine to prevent him from picking Clinton's pocket.

There are indeed some very impressive things here.  I think anything that involved saving a life rocks.  I've never done anything very impressive, but have a pretty large list of small but goofy things, I guess, and they mean the world to me!


----------



## Steve Jung (May 13, 2005)

Finally came up with five. 
1) Did maintenance work inside a musical instrument -- the Curtis Organ.
2) Went to a talk given by Kenneth Miller and got my book autographed by him.
3) Assisted engineers performing a decommissioning inspection of ex-USS COONTZ (DDG-40).
4) Assisted engineers performing a pre-commissioning inspection of USS NORMANDY (CG-60).
5) Was a spotlight operator for a Branford Marsalis concert.


----------



## drose25 (May 15, 2005)

On the whole B.U.B.B.A. thing...I did undergrad at the University of North Texas, where the administration only narrowly averted naming the student radion station KUNT after someone finally let them in on the joke.


----------



## Storminator (May 16, 2005)

1. Designed algorithms for a major piece of military hardware
2. Skydived (skydove? whatever)
3. Graduated college without graduating high school
4. Threw a paper airplane off the Space Needle
5. Drove my car off a cliff

PS


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 16, 2005)

drose25 said:
			
		

> On the whole B.U.B.B.A. thing...I did undergrad at the University of North Texas, where the administration only narrowly averted naming the student radion station KUNT after someone finally let them in on the joke.




OMG...that's hilarious!


----------



## NewJeffCTHome (May 17, 2005)

1) Climbed the Great Wall of China; drank Starbucks coffee bought while touring the Forbidden City (seems kind of wrong, doesn't it?  But I needed the caffeine...); had watery eyes while viewing the Nanjing Massacre memorial

2) Met quite a few NBA stars while they were in high school, including Kevin Garnett, Lamar Odom, Elton Brand, Stephon Marbury & others.

3) Had an article published in a national sports weekly (ok, not a big one, but it was still national)

4) Was twice a guest on an early evening sports talk show on a 50,000 watt radio station.

5) Flew round trip from Hartford, CT to Beijing, China (via Cincy, LA and Shanghai) and back from Shanghai to Haerbin to LA to Atlanta to Hartford with an 18 month old child and didn't once lose my temper and didn't suffer any serious jet lag.


----------



## Voadam (May 17, 2005)

1 When I worked for the audubon society I did live animal demonstrations using bats I had previously captured in my attic and given to the audubon society animal sanctuary. Also did demonstrations with live snakes and huge snapping turtles. Its funny because my two brothers are phobic about bats and snakes respectively.

2 Have a 100% win record in trials for the brief time I did work as a public defender.

3 Been to the U.S. Supreme Court to listen to oral arguments as a journalist to cover a story.

4 From about fifty feet away saw the paris police blow up an abandoned backpack at the airport.

5 Shot rabid raccoons.

I was going to put down saved a kids life when I was a lifeguard, but it does not stack up to the combat medic stories and I think multiple people here probably did something similar.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (May 17, 2005)

1. Competed in collegiate-level forensics (best ever finsih was 5th in the nation in "After Dinner Speaking"; my wife did much better and has several national championships to her name).

2. Coached a student to 1st in the nation in a forensics event.

3. Got Sandra Garrity to sculpt me a mini at GenCon 2001.  Details here.

4. Was present in the OR for the ceasarean births of both my children.

5.  Ran into Quentin Crisp on the streets of New York City in 1983.

6.  Saw a movie in NYC with Ed Koch (ok, ok, we were in the same audience....)

7.  Won a $20,000 scholarship to the University of Texas for graduate school.

8.  Broke my ankle ice-skating--requiring two surgeries and two pins a screw in said bones for three months.

But, most importantly:

9. Played Synnibarr.  Twice.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (May 19, 2005)

1. Skipped my entire 8th grade year of gym class 
2. Took my high school world history exam while heavily intoxicated... and received the highest score out of all 100+ students who took it. 
3. Seen a friend nearly die from alcohol poisoning
4. Went to high school with several of the guys from the Guy Smiley Blues Exchange (http://www.gsbe.com/).
5. I know Henry Higginbotham (check the credits in your PHB, DMG, and MM)
6. Had an article proposal accepted to Dragon, but never sent the final article in to them
7. Bench-pressed twice my own body weight… well not quite. I weighed 127 and benched 250 lb. 
8. Been in the same building at the same time as Al Gore... could have signed up to take a class from him, but decided not to.
9. Dated a wealthy, hot, blonde, cheerleader, private school girl.  
10 Dated 2 girls at the same time… IYKWIMAITYD  
11. Met some guy from a bad 70s band... don't remember who he was or the band's name now... it was Journey or Foreigner or some group like that. I think he was bummed out that I wasn't impressed to meet him... 
12. Run a successful online publishing company


----------



## FoxWander (May 20, 2005)

1. Flown in an F-16 over the Grand Canyon and the Arizona Meteor Crator
2. One of the founding (and one of only two) members of the "Official Jawas Club" formed during recess on the jungle gym, 3 days after seeing the original Star Wars on opening day!
3. Shot "Expert" with the M9 Baretta on the first time I ever touched a handgun. Also, I correctly disassembled it so fast the instructor's eye twitched as he said "And the *second* step in the breakdown is..."  ( I've also gotten "Expert" with the M-16 three times)
4. Circumnavigated the globe! By air and for free! Though not all at the same time, it took me 7 years in the Air Force to close the final gap (Japan to Saudi Arabia).
5. Nearly gotten my little toe broken off by a pissed off blue crab.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (May 20, 2005)

This is an excellent thread!  I have greatly enjoyed reading it.  I know I will think of other things once I post my list, but here goes:

5.  Since meeting famous people seems to be big, I have met Tom Petty, Mickey Spillane (author, creator of Mike Hammer detective stories - I went to high school with his daughter), caught a ride home from a bar from NASCAR legend David Pearson, had dinner with Pete Rose and his son Pete Jr. at an Italian restaurant in Florida, shaken hands with James Young (of STYX), taken classes from Francis McBeth, Robert W. Smith and Dr. Tim Lautzenhiser and performed on-stage with Rocky Fretz, Red Rodney, Roger Pemberton and Jamey Aebersold (those names only mean something to band people and jazz people respectively).

4. Back in 1997, I was stalked by someone who was hired to do personal harm to me (never found out if their job was to kill, injure or just destroy property).  Thankfully, I noticed the tail, made some evasive maneuvers and when I couldn't shake them, I happened to come upon a convenience store that was just robbed with 3 police cruisers out front.  They had to go 140 mph to catch the guy who was after me (yes, he fled when he saw the police, but was dumb enough to circle the block to see if he could find me again).  He was contracted by the parent of one of my students, who had attempted to assault me in my office a few hours before.  I had to spend the night at a hotel in another town while the police watched my house, then spend a week with police surveillance (a cruiser parked behind my house).  The student was expelled and I got a restraining order for their entire family, but was young and naive and was persuaded by the school distirct not to press criminal charges, as it would bring "unwanted negative publicity" to the district.

3. Named Teacher of the Year for my high school and semi-finalist for my school district for 2005-2006.

2. In the early 90's, I was in the band Slightly Used.  We opened a festival in 1992 whose line-up included the lead singer from Guadalcanal Diary as well as Hootie and the Blowfish.

1. Conducted a concert at Cernegie Hall last year (2004).

On the lighter side:  Stephen King lived at my house for a summer when I was a teenager, I taught and gamed with Dave Thomas and taught Janet Jackson.  However, they were not the famous people, just people who shared the same names.

DM


----------



## reveal (May 20, 2005)

1. In 1999, I was lucky enough to be in a private tour group of the Tower of London and got to drink with the Beefeaters. They were impressed because, while all the other lady ordered Pimms, my wife ordered a Strongbow. She then proceeded to down the pint in one long drink. They took her in as one of their own. 

2. I also was privileged to tour the Black Museum inside of Scotland Yard. Neat stuff.

3. Lived through one of the worst earthquakes of all time in a crowded area (7.7 in the Philippines and I was less than a mile from the epicenter at the time) AND one of the worst volcano explosions of all time (Mt. Pinatubo).

4. Volunteered to help Vietnamese refugee children speak English so they could come to America to prosper.

5. Flipped off a guy who pulled on a gun on me as I rode in a car with bulletproof doors and windows.

6. Had a squirrel eat out of my hand in a forest and not in an area with a lot of people normally in it.

7. Sat in the Captain's chair and did a bad Kirk impression to make my Mom laugh the first year the Star Trek exhibit was in the Smithsonian.

8. Moved (as in packed up all my stuff in boxes and moved it to another location) a total of 18 times in my life. (I'm 30)

9. Pulled over, had M-16s pointed at me and been frisked because I "broke red" on an Air Force base flightline.

10. Drank so much tequila that, while cognizant of everything that was going on around me, I physically could not move.

11. Performed the wedding ceremony for two friends in Anchorage, Alaska. It was completely official even though I'm not a religious or government representative.

12. Sat in the grass next to the Pentagon, turned on the radio and listened to the music play in sync with the fireworks going off near the Washington monument on July 4, 1992. That is something that can never happen again because of 9/11. 

13. Led over 100 Vietnamese children in a rousing rendition of "B-I-N-G-O!"


----------



## Pramas (May 20, 2005)

I did this for my blog in March, when the meme was 10 Things. 

· Gotten married in a castle.
· Had my neck slashed open by a maniac in Brooklyn. 
· Roadied for a French punk band (Scraps) on a two-month tour of Europe.
· Gone on a business trip to Skywalker Ranch…twice.
· Enjoyed a five-hour dinner at a private club atop the tallest building in Seattle. 
· Had my writing translated into French, Spanish, and German and soon Polish and Italian as well.
· Gotten Susan Sarandon angry by charging her late fees for her videos (hey, they were late…).
· Been the lead singer for two obscure punk rock bands (Ex-Teenage Rebels and Adverse Possession). 
· Shared limousines with Sophie Aldred ("Ace" on Dr. Who for you non-nerds) and Jello Biafra (former lead singer of the Dead Kennedys for you non-punks). 
· Designed the new edition of one of my favorite roleplaying games of all time (Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay).


----------



## reveal (May 20, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> 3. Got married at the home of President James Monroe




Damn! You're OLD!


----------



## gamecat (May 21, 2005)

umm... these are inconsiquential... but...

1. Got spat on by a llama. Not fun.

2. Took MDMA for the first time _in a church_ and ran up and down a spiral ramp shouting "E!!!!!!!"

2 a. Watching a sunrise strung out on MDMA.

3. I lost my virginity in a United States Historical Location (The Mission Inn in riverside, ca)

4. Drift in a 1987 Nissan Sentra.

5. Never caught shaking hands with governor :ninja


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 21, 2005)

Pramas said:
			
		

> Designed the new edition of one of my favorite roleplaying games of all time (Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay).




And did a _damn_ fine job of it, by the by.


----------



## Hellefire (May 21, 2005)

OK, a couple more:

Volunteered to help with security when Al Gore spoke at UN-Reno when he was V.P. (I was and still am a long-haired hippy type). After the speech, we volunteers lined up and shook his hand. He, unlike some presidents, has very hot daughters.
Got married by a friend in Anchorage, Alaska. As Reveal mentioned, it's fully legal, you can have anyone authorized to perform your wedding there. It was Jan 1st 2000, and the fireworks for New Years froze so they wouldnt go off. There were 5 of us (me, my bride, two witnesses, and my friend who we nick-nAmed 'Rabbi' after the event). We were all on 'cid. It was quite a night.

Aaron


----------



## DarrenGMiller (May 21, 2005)

I thought of one more celebrity I've met:  When I was a truck driver for one summer, I helped block traffic for a limo to pull onto the road.  The back window rolled down and LaToya Jackson blew me a kiss, smiled and waved.

I also forgot to add: I have had my name appear in Dungeon.  I have also been knighted and been the guest of honor at Medeival Times (got in for free, got to sit in the winning knight's section, etc.).

Also, I have done some interesting jobs: lifeguard, truck driver, stripper (no, not that kind of stripper... I stripped dirty linens, trash, etc. out of condos), bass guitarist/singer in a rock band, interviewer, marine electronics installer and teacher.

Oh, and one more silly one: I used to game with Bill Murray, but again, not THAT Bill Murray.

DM


----------



## Nareau (May 22, 2005)

I have...
1)  Started a goth scene in a small town
2)  Designed a logo for a nightclub
3)  Spent the night sleeping on the floor of a 1920's-era ballroom
4)  Had a shot of Absinthe for breakfast
5)  Beaten up a 7 year old
6)  Spent 2 days in the wilderness with no food or human contact
7)  Put on an art show and turned a profit
8)  Gone hiking in the Himalayas
9)  Eaten a veggie burger in Nepal
10)  Swum through waters filled with phosphorescent plankton (while wearing goggles)
11)  Performed DNA testing to identify mutations in a mushroom
12)  Been in the Olympics during the summer of 1996 (the mountains, that is)
13)  Been in my kitchen 

Spider


----------



## pogre (May 22, 2005)

Things ENWorlders probably have not done...

Roughly in reverse chronological order:

5. Gave a lecture on American sports training at the University of Guang Zhou in the PRC.

4. Played darts with Bret and Bobby Hull of NHL fame.

3. Involved in an all-out bar room brawl with the members of the 70's southern rock band _Molly Hatchet_.

2. Captain of my University's Football* team.

1. Watched a Stevie Ray Vaughn concert from back stage for three hours that cost $4.00 to see - then took him out to Steak-N-Shake after the concert.

*Tackle or American football.


----------



## RithTheAwakener (May 22, 2005)

hmmmmmmmm
1) had lunch with Bill Walton, Byron Scott, Charles Barkley, and Magic Johnson at the same time.
2) had Byron Scott and his family over for many of my birthday parties.
3) went to watch the Tyson / Holyfield fight at Bill Waltons house, and played basketball with Luke Walton while there.
4) almost rode my bike off the cliff next to the Golden Gate Bridge.
5) floated down the Wypio (spelling is wrong) valley river in Hawaii for 2 hours, then climbed up a few waterfalls and explored behind them.


----------



## just__al (May 23, 2005)

1) Saw Raiders of the Ark 15 times in the theatre (we went every week to see something and most of the other movies playing were rated R)

2) Played Hooky from school to see Return of the Jedi on opening day.  Got caught because of the other kids who went got caught and ratted us all out to avoid suspension.  Instead we lost recess priveliges for the rest of the year (like a month) 

3) Created poison gas in my chemistry class despite (in fact probably because of) the note at the end of the lab work sheet that said "as with all expeiments, dispose of each chemical properly and seperately.  I had detension for 2 months and I spent each and every one of those detensions washing the blackboad filling it with the chemical equasion for the gas I made, and then washing the blackboad again.

4) Ran naked from university police who were all clearly doing the "I don't want to tackle the naked guy" run.

5) Lost 75 pounds in the last year (well, maybe someone else has done it, but I'm still excited about it)


----------



## threshel (May 23, 2005)

I love this thread.  

In no particular order:

1. Flown in an actual WWI era biplane during an aerobatics routine.  The plane was not a reproduction, although it was obviously well maintained.  The pilot looked old enough to have purchased it new.  Better than any rollercoaster on the planet.

2. Spent every weekend of one summer throwing parties at Jefferson Rock in Harper's Ferry, WV - a national park.  The next summer we learned, to our great dismay, that the cop we had befriended (and who consequently 'overlooked' our bon-fire ragers) had been fired.  We learned it the hard way, by nearly being busted the first weekend of that next summer.  Fortunately the cops never learned to turn off their flashlights when coming up the hill.

3. The first time I met George Takei, _he_ introduced himself to _us_.  I believe that it was due to my buddy and I being the only two attendees who didn't mob him as soon as he came offstage.  We were just standing and waiting for the room to clear so we could leave, when all of a sudden he pops out of the crowd in the isle and walks down our row, extending his hand.  "Hi, I'm George Takei."  Maybe he didn't want us to feel left out, maybe he was 'rewarding' us for not leaping in his face like everyone else, or maybe he was just trying to escape the throng and we were a convenient excuse to leave the isle.  Any way, it was totally unexpected and very cool.

4. Woodstock 94 and 99. 'Nuff said.

5. Saw Star Wars during it's original theatrical run, in Germany, in a German theater, in _English_.  The movie started an hour late, and the previews for Close Encounters were in German, nearly causing a riot until the theater manager leapt up front assured everyone that only the previews were in German.


J


----------



## the Jester (May 23, 2005)

1. Seen the original _Star Wars_ in the theatre over twenty times.

2. Been shot by flaming fireworks launched from a burning sandcastle covering over 30 square feet.

3. Celebrated my birthday with a 5-day party for a decade.

4. Played live-action Pac Man.

5. Clambered into blasted, collapsed lava tunnels and across a huge crater full of broken basalts.

Edit: had to add-

6. Run a 3e dnd game that diaglo enjoyed.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (May 23, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> 6. Run a 3e dnd game that diaglo enjoyed.




You are found out, sir! Enough of these foul lies! You besmirch the name of these fine boards with your unthruthfulness!


----------



## Psion (May 24, 2005)

1) Was asked out by a stripper.
2) Operated a nuclear reactor
3) Had my name appear in the "to" list of various emails alongside Arthur C. Clarke's.
4) Was recognized by various industry figures on sight at GenCon; was on a panel with industry figures who have actually, like, written stuff.
5) Have drawn disdainful looks from one of the oldest figures in the hobby. Ah, the life of a critic.


----------



## threshel (May 24, 2005)

Remembered one more:

6.  Played Lamont Cranston/The Shadow on a radio play at age 11.


J


----------



## Qualidar (May 26, 2005)

1) Saw Nirvana at a total hole in the wall bar the week before they hit it big (Club Babyhead in Providence, RI). They blew their amp and were heckled by drunks for 20 minutes until they fixed it (themselves).

2) Had/beat cancer in my sinus cavity. Still going strong (fingers crossed).

3) Climbed a waterfall in the Lake District of England. It was amazing. The view looked like something out of the Hobbit: little multi colored patches of green farmland stretching over the hills as far as you could see.

4) Took a semester of rock climbing in college to get over my fear of heights. Got an A.

5) Had a one hit game in little league. Unfortunately, it was from the only one that year and was from the batter's side of the plate.

6) Lost 15 pounds in three days while hiking Mt Washington.

7) Apparently (according to the FBI, anyways) was the last person to talk to someone before his HEAD WAS CUT OFF BY A JILTED EX-LOVER!

8) All-over Jamaican sunburn. Ouch.

9) Head shaved live on the radio to win tickets.

10) Rolled 7 fumbles in a row at the last gameday.

~Qualidar~


----------



## Qlippoth (May 27, 2005)

Qualidar said:
			
		

> (Club Babyhead in Providence, RI)



Ah, Babyhead! I saw the the loudest show I've ever experienced there (fIREHOSE). Ears rang for 2 days. Good times!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 1, 2005)

1. Saw Star Wars 33 times in the theater.
2. Assisted in an autopsy on 24 week-old twin fetuses.
3. Wrote a program in COBOL on puchcards.
4. Been electrocuted by a cross-wired electric guitar and floor fan.
5. Met James Doohan.


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 1, 2005)

1. Came within 5 minutes of parachuting into combat back in the 90's.
2. Climbed Mount Shasta in Northern California
3. Had an article published in Paizo's _Undefeated_
4. Managed a miniatures game company
5. Married a woman that can sing the Ewok Celebration Song


----------



## maggot (Jun 1, 2005)

1. Held a lion cub.
2. Delivered pizza to a temple.
3. Swam with (wild) dolphins.
4. Got kicked out of a Nevada casino and returned later in disguise.
5. Played in MtG Pro Tours based on Top 10 player ranking.


----------



## Del (Jun 1, 2005)

1. Give the finger to a limo filled with bikers and scooter trash.

2. Throw a full Slurpee at a PD plainclothes car. Hitting the driver window.

3. Shoot and kill a squirrel.

4. Run a private information bazaar in downtown Vancouver. 2 nights of intel for cash, baby!

5. Eat sourcream and onion potato chips in a breaded sandwich.


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jun 1, 2005)

1. Went on a 100 mile hike through Philmont, New Mexico.
2. Made Eagle Scout 2 days before my 18th birthday (must do it before 18)
3. Watched the anime Neon Genesis Evangelion twice in one sitting: once subbed, once dubbed (26 episodes). If you've seen it you'll realize what this can do to a mind.
4. Made my own Gumby stop-motion animation movie where Gumby goes on a homocidal rampage when I was around age 8. This "movie" lasted 30 minutes.
5. Beat Super Metroid in under 3 hours (2:13) with 100% items. I never could get under 2 hours with 100% items no matter how hard I tried, though.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 1, 2005)

mac1504 said:
			
		

> 3. Had an article published in Paizo's _Undefeated_




Sorry, Mac, been there. Had the first articel in a set of six to eight articles published in the last issue of Undefeated... sigh...



			
				mac1504 said:
			
		

> 5. Married a woman that can sing the Ewok Celebration Song




That, ont he other hand, is truly unique.


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 1, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Sorry, Mac, been there. Had the first articel in a set of six to eight articles published in the last issue of Undefeated... sigh...




How about: had an article published in the very first issue of Undefeated?





			
				HellHound said:
			
		

> That, ont he other hand, is truly unique.




Thanks; although she doesn't quite like it when I ask her to sing it for other people


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 1, 2005)

1) Ridden a blimp (and a biplane and an elephant in the circus)
2) Been flirted at by a former (and very hot and very married) Miss America
3) Pulled a Soviet-made bullet out of the wall of a pig farmer's house in Bosnia
4) Talked to a mob lawyer
5) Visted the Oracle of Siwa in the Egyptian desert near Libya, where Alexander the Great had been told he would conquer the world


----------



## Torm (Jun 2, 2005)

A new one:

11. Survived being hospitalized with pnumonia in both lungs - twice. (The first time was for two weeks when I was 7, the second time was for a week, ending when I was released from the hospital at 1:00PM earlier today.)

Torm Lives.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 3, 2005)

mac1504 said:
			
		

> How about: had an article published in the very first issue of Undefeated?




That'll do as something I don't think anyone else here has done. Congrats. What was your article about? I was writing a series of articles about RISK:2210 Tactics & Strategies.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 3, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> 11. Survived being hospitalized with pnumonia in both lungs - twice. (The first time was for two weeks when I was 7, the second time was for a week, ending when I was released from the hospital at 1:00PM earlier today.)
> 
> Torm Lives.




Definitely 

Congrats, may you not have to try for a third run at this one, k?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 3, 2005)

6) Attended an exorcism with the Cairo, Egypt Superintendant of Schools as the exorcist.

Can't believe I forgot that one.

http://www.lby3.com/ws/words/journalism/jinn.html


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 3, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> That'll do as something I don't think anyone else here has done. Congrats. What was your article about? I was writing a series of articles about RISK:2210 Tactics & Strategies.




_You_ wrote the Risk:2210 articles? Funny, those articles convinced me to go and pick up that game. Maybe you can still get a commission from Hasbro 

I wrote an article for the game company I was working for at the time, called Hundred Kingdoms. Can't recall the title of the article though...


----------



## Del (Jun 3, 2005)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> 6) Attended an exorcism with the Cairo, Egypt Superintendant of Schools as the exorcist.
> 
> Can't believe I forgot that one.




VICTOLY!

The winner.


----------



## Daermon (Jun 3, 2005)

Huh.  5 things?  Let's see how this works.

1. Had 15 jobs in ten years
2. Have a culinary degree (see number 1)
3. Had 8 cars in 9 years.
4. Out of the 7 girlfriends I've had, 6 are now out of state.
5. Got fired from a job for sleeping with my boss in the lobby. (After hours)


----------



## loki44 (Jun 4, 2005)

OK, an interesting little exercise here.  Off the top of my head:

1.  Stole a car (an orange VW bug) with friends to drive to the Decatur, IL headquarters of Judges Guild just to purchase CSWE.

2.  Illegally crossed the border between Cote d'Ivoire and Ghana by swimming across an estuary.

3.  Ran 800 meters in less than 1:55.

4.  Finished an M.A. in Linguistics simply to retain a graduate assistantship long enough to finish an M.A. in History.

5.  Helped resettle refugees for more than a decade.


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 6, 2005)

never learned to program a card punch reader, but had repair one several times (technologically advanced military my arse! 1993-ish)

donated 3 1/8 gallons of O+ blood to the Red Cross


----------



## Templetroll (Jun 6, 2005)

1. Saw "Rocky Horror Picture Show" in a theater where _no one _ knew you were supposed to _do _ things during the film.  It was still pretty entertaining, I fell in lust with Susan Sarandon.  Later, in Newark De a local group had a female Dr Frankenfurter for their run of the movie.  That made the Janet/Dr scenes a bit interesting.

2. One of my neighbors was a professional clown; my brother started training with him first, then me, then my Mom.  She ended up having the best career of it by being the old lady called from the audience to be put up on two brooms, then having one pulled out from under her to sweep the stage.   A few folks commented that they worried about her health when she hobbled up to the stage with her cane.  I dressed in my clown outfit on July 4th, 1976 because the aircraft carrier I was assigned to was stationed off Jacksonville Beach, Fl, _for the sake of readiness_.   :\  They had a cookout on the flightdeck, babes went around our ship in speedboats and I wasn't bored for a few hours by clowning around.

3.  I have done a small program on punchcards for a class!  The computer the DLA commcenter I worked at had was bought second-hand from Sears in the 70s.  cardpunch and tape drives, it was great.

4. At one game of D&D I met my future wife, two future bosses - one became the VP of the company and hired me and the other was hired later but became my supervisor.   and to think as soon as I sat down on the couch with my character I _fell asleep_!  They were so nice they figured I must have had a rough day so they played _without waking me up_, despite my snoring outrageously!  I was finally woken when it got to a fight and no one wanted to risk being the one to get my character killed.  They were sweethearts, a great group of gamers.    

5. I played The MtG card character, The Goblin King at a LARP.  I even successfully did a cartwheel _without injury_!


----------



## HellHound (Jun 6, 2005)

Templetroll said:
			
		

> 5. I played The MtG card character, The Goblin King at a LARP. I even successfully did a cartwheel without injury!




That rocks. The thought of a M:tG LARP frightens me, but amuses at the same time.


----------



## Templetroll (Jun 11, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> That rocks. The thought of a M:tG LARP frightens me, but amuses at the same time.




Most of the players were planes-hopping wizards, a few were the tyrannical rulers and the  events were the battles in the arena; players not involved got to be the various summoned creatures.  

We had the obligatory politicing and a nice fast M:tG revolution the second day.  I was pleased because the rebels sought the Goblin King out to aid them and the tyrants were almost polite when they ordered him around.  And he survived the rebellion!  It was most entertaining and was done in time for dinner.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jun 12, 2005)

I find this thread fascinating. But I have to ask, how many of these things are unique? How many of them have NEVER been done by anyone else?

I've had loaded guns pointed at me, disarmed a knife-weilding person (twice), had dental work done sans pain relief, had numerous "interesting" encounters with members of the opposite sex, been an SCA Baronial Officer, made it through a very bad illness as a child, didn't have a drivers license until I was 36, communed with spirits, lived with ghosts, self injured, have the largest gaming and LED flashlight collections I've ever seen, etc.

But are any of these things unique? No. Has anyone else ever done them? Yes. 

For truly unique things I'd have to say I'd only count creative efforts. 

1) Written a play. (Bad play)
2) Written quite a bit of poetry. (Class Writer in HS, 1982)
3) Written some prose. (Poorly)
4) Sketched a lot of weapons. (Pretty good at this)
5) Married the best darn woman that I ever met. Second marriage.

If nothing else, I have some geat memories.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jun 12, 2005)

I am only up to page five but here go mine.

1. I have done search and rescue in three major catastrophies (200 ish victims each time)
2. Died twice in one afternoon (I got better).
3. I was qualified to perform extracation on the Space Shuttle.
4. I have had the FBI unholster their guns on me.
5. I have driven 178 MPH on a motorcycle.
6. I made it through 9 borders in Europe (including Austria and Chec) during the 80s without any form of identification.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Jun 12, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> 5) Married Satan (the first time around)




She got married again? I thought that I had banished her.


----------



## Bladesong (Jun 12, 2005)

Saw this thread from the beginning, but wasn't sure I wanted to say anything.

1.) Used to be the baby sitter for the drummer of Offspring (he was just Ronny then).
2.) Stuffed 13 people in my T-Bird (I was handcuffed to one) and we all went to the movies. I was dating two females at the same time (one in the handcuffs). Interesting night.
3.) Watched my 18 month old sister die and be resuscitated. She's never been the same since.
4.) Had to watch a man burn to death in a car, while two other people dragged me away from trying to pull him out. Hopefully none of you will ever have to do that.
5.) Watched my daughter beat all kinds of records running the 100m and 200m in city, county, and hopefully soon to be state championships.

There were actually more "monumental" and interesting ones than these, but these are the ones that seem to stick out the most in my mind.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 12, 2005)

1. Had 5 reconstructive/plastic surgeries on my face over 20 years ago as a result of going through a windshield (was a passenger in a car that hit a tree head on).
2. Lost partial vision in my left eye (see above) only to regain it 10 years later.
3. Came within a heartbeat of being a widower twice when each of my kids were born (wife nearly bled to death with first one and blood pressure dropped to critical on the second).
4. Have worked for a nationwide firearms distributor in the 90s.
5. Have had meals with Ed Greenwood, Elaine Cunningham, Anthony Valterra, JD Wiker and Andy Collins.
6. Have used a firearm to "draw" a target (think _Lethal Weapon_) for another person to shoot at.
7. Have had 2 books receive an ENnies honorable mention and one a Silver ENnie award within the past three years.
8. Can consistently hit a dime-sized target at 600 meters with a 7mm scoped rifle and have won money because of it.
9. Have had a squirrel crawl up my leg while sitting in a tree stand deer hunting (he thought I was part of the tree -- should have seen his face when I said "Boo" - Mastercard moment, believe me).
10. Have fallen 25 ft. from a tree stand and only sprained an ankle (one of the steps gave way).

I'm sure I'll think up some more oddities of my life that no one else here has mentioned...


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Jun 13, 2005)

1) I can also say that for some reason, I also bought the D&D movie on DVD. 
2) Almost got hit by a train which was 10 feet behind me after I didn't hear it. 
3) Same deal as earlier sorta, all of the girls I've dated have had the middle name Marie. 
4) Read all 10 books of Wheel of Time so far and didn't complain about them. 
5) Read Lord of the Rings only once. I don't know, I'm reaching.

As you can see, my life is boring...


----------



## thalmin (Jun 13, 2005)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> (snip)
> 9. Have had a squirrel crawl up my leg while sitting in a tree stand deer hunting (he thought I was part of the tree -- should have seen his face when I said "Boo" - Mastercard moment, believe me).
> 10. Have fallen 25 ft. from a tree stand and only sprained an ankle (one of the steps gave way).



Seems like the squirrel got the last laugh on you.


----------



## reveal (Jun 13, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Seems like the squirrel got the last laugh on you.




Darned hunter! Make me get scared, huh? I'll show him! *saw*saw*saw*


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Jun 14, 2005)

6. Once dated a girl named Jacqueline Renier.  Really.  Ravenloft folks'll get that.  I don't _think_ she was a wererat, but I can't be sure.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jun 14, 2005)

A lot of you will be able to say some of mine, but here goes 

1. I have seen every Star Wars movie in the theater
2. I have played all editions of D&D (1rst through 3.5 - that is)
3. I have operated a nuclear reactors on the USS Enterprise during war time (Desert Strom) in the Mediterranean while we were bombing the crap out of Sadam (those darn lines of demarcation)
4. I have married an European (Belarussian)
5. I do a very poor imitation of Arnold Swarzenegger that everyone loves.   
7. Read Lord of the Rings and The Hobbit in 7 days while in Prague


----------



## sniffles (Jun 15, 2005)

Um... let's see:

1.  Was cut by the doctor's scalpel while being delivered by c-section.  Still have a scar 45     years later.
2.  Spent a month in Japan living in a traditional Japanese home.  Succesfully purchased peanut butter without speaking or reading Japanese.
3.  Tore my cornea by snapping myself in the eye with swimming goggles.
4.  Had jury duty with Ursula K. LeGuin.
5.  Been called a b*tch by Harlan Ellison.


----------



## Rel (Jun 15, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> 5.  Been called a b*tch by Harlan Ellison.




Well who hasn't?


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 15, 2005)

1) Been chased down the street at night by Ku Klux Klan members brandishing torches and shouting... 'impolite' suggestions that I return to a continent I've never seen.
2) Had 'relations' with a stripper in the back of a night club... without a condom.
3) Had two experiences with supernatural forces (ghosts).
4) Had prophetic/precognitive dreams (more than once)..
5) Had taxi drivers snicker at me hilariously 'cause they'd never met a black gringo before.

Uh... but I'm not done yet!

6) Been walked home at gunpoint by plainclothes police detectives just for walking around at night.
7) Had women refuse to sleep with me because 'it wouldn't fit if you tried.'
8) Psychotically stalked a girl in high school 'cause you can't figure out why she doesn't love you... yeah, that was scary for me too. I'll never do it again.
9) Baptized a youngster & welcomed them into church community.
10) Accepted a job in a foreign country only to find your plane didn't take you where you thought you'd be going when you arrived.

And lasty, but most importantly!

11) Been the Dad of the most beautiful baby girl to have ever been born.  _Yeah, technically all father's feel that way but the rest of them are liars._


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Jun 15, 2005)

5 things I bet nobody else has done?

1. Slept on top of a stack of tactical nuclear weapons with a net explosive weight of over 10 megatons and another time on a stack of enough binary nerve agent artillery rounds to kill any city that anyone here can think of.

2. Swung from a balcony and down through a (closed, ouch) window to surprise my naked girlfriend while only wearing a Batman cape and cowl. (Don't ask)

3. Had a large black man chase me to the ambulance berating me at the top of his lungs about how only white boys from Washington are stupid enough to lose thier fingers, shaking said finger at me the whole time. Surreal moment there.

4. Married a woman with more hot deployments than most infantrymen.

5. Helped steal a T-72 Main Battle Tank and try to convince everyone it "just appeared" in the CO's parking spot.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

Warlord Ralts said:
			
		

> 2. Swung from a balcony and down through a (closed, ouch) window to surprise my naked girlfriend while only wearing a Batman cape and cowl. (Don't ask)



Oh, come on... You know that we are all dying to ask...   



> 5. Helped steal a T-72 Main Battle Tank and try to convince everyone it "just appeared" in the CO's parking spot.




Now this is a story begging to be told.


----------



## Ghostwind (Jun 15, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Seems like the squirrel got the last laugh on you.




Actually, they were years apart and in different woods, although I suppose the squirrels could have passed the story down and had their cousins Vinny and Guido keeping an eye out for me.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 15, 2005)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> I find this thread fascinating. But I have to ask, how many of these things are unique? How many of them have NEVER been done by anyone else?
> 
> I've had loaded guns pointed at me, disarmed a knife-weilding person (twice), had dental work done sans pain relief, had numerous "interesting" encounters with members of the opposite sex, been an SCA Baronial Officer, made it through a very bad illness as a child, didn't have a drivers license until I was 36, communed with spirits, lived with ghosts, self injured, have the largest gaming and LED flashlight collections I've ever seen, etc.




That's why I said 'probably'  For your list above, (save perhaps the 'interesting' part), I've never done any of those things or had any of them happen to me and further more don't personally know anyone those things have ever happened to. I've only seen a gun once in my life that wasn't on the hip of a law officer, never seen anyone with a knife that wasn't on a TV screen, etc. It's fascinating some of the things people have done that many of the rest of us only read about or see on TV.


----------



## thalmin (Jun 16, 2005)

Let's see.
1. I was a substitute elementary school teacher that was requested back by teachers AND students.

2. I have run a successful game store for over 20 years.

3. I have never smoked (and I'm in my mid 50's).

4. I own a complete collection of _Dragon_, _Dungeon_, _Strategic Review_, _Little Wars_, and _Imagine _ magazines.

5. I completed the wooden Labarynth game, forward and back, using my toes.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Let's see.
> 3. I have never smoked (and I'm in my mid 50's).
> 
> 5. I completed the wooden Labarynth game, forward and back, using my toes.




I'm 41, and have never smoked.  I completed Labyrinth using my hands but so smashed on imported Sambuca (sp?) I couldn't feel my fingers.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jun 16, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I'm 41, and have never smoked.  I completed Labyrinth using my hands but so smashed on imported Sambuca (sp?) I couldn't feel my fingers.




Me neither, though I'm only 26.   You know, when I'm drunk I LOVE Sambuca, but when I'm sober I can't stand it.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 16, 2005)

The liquor in the bottle we had was blue, and if you spilled it, it actually seemed to harden to a waxy consistency.  Gads... and we were chuggin' that stuff.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 16, 2005)

1. Put an electrical tape pentagram on one of our school's marching drums. We told our band teacher that even thought it looked like an upside down pentagram (the Satanic kind) to the player it was a star to everyone else.

2. Run black powder for a War of 1812 war era replica 32 pound carronade. This was done blantantly violating NPS regualtions (this was at Put-in-Bay, a national park, and the guy who let me do this was the head ranger) because I was 13 at the time (I'm 14 now).

3. Seen where the chronometer on the U-505 is. It's in the house of a guy who goes to my church.

4. Pulled out a clump of grass from the White House lawn with security guards watching me and my class.

5. Read The Sum of All Fears in two school days.


----------



## jeff37923 (Jun 16, 2005)

1) Operated the throttles of the USS Nimitz unqualified while underway so that the Throttle Watch could go pee.
2) Built bomb-disposal robots (and God willing will do so again).
3) Necrotized 1/3 of my left lung from pneumonia. 
4) Found and became Father to my Daughter who had been hidden from me for 12 years.
5) Played in a Minuteman missile silo as an infant (Dad used to build them, fun childhood).

I'm just another unique little snowflake....


----------



## Roadkill101 (Jun 18, 2005)

Swallowed a live cockroach, on purpose for no other reason than to just do so because it was there.
Grabbed a residential high voltage transmission line, while live.
Fallen 30 to the ground through a tree.
Burned human bodily wastes for hygiene/sanitation purposes.
Learned to drive a stick shift in an M16 halftrack (circa 1989, sans quad .50's).
Participated in the last REFORGER exercise.
Been Court Ordered to smile during own wedding ceremony by presiding judge.
Stood next to Kevin Dubrow (singer of Quiet Riot) and drank a beer (the band was playing a circuit club, and he came up to the bar where I was and had himself a beer, I didn't try talking to him having nothing to say).
Have an autographed American Flag themed rolling paper bearing Mac Fleetwood's signature (and the rest of his (then) band The Zoo as well, was in the same club as mentioned in 8 above on my birthday, a buddy of mine got the autographs for me).
Been to the Natioanl Air Force Museum more than twenty times (I grew up and still live in the Greator Dayton area, so it wasn't all that hard to accomplish).
I build my own computers (not that hard to do and I doubt iIm the only one here who does so).


----------



## Flagg (Jun 19, 2005)

jeff37923 said:
			
		

> 4) *Found and became Father to my Daughter who had been hidden from me* for 12 years.










Really though, that's interesting. Why on Earth would someone do something as awful as hiding a daughter away? 

As for me: 

1) Played Dungeons and Dragons with a girl who was the head of her high school cheerleading squad and social circle two years before. She was an angel. I'll bet nobody here's ever done _that_ before. 

2) Taken and passed one (and failed one) major doctoral prelim exam for mathematics by studying only the night before the test. Most people take an entire semester to study for them. Passing that one was my proudest accomplishment, and failing the other was probably the dumbest thing I ever did (if I had spent even just one more day, I would have passed). 

3) Made out with four different girls in a two week period, followed by what is now a seven-month dry spell. 

4) Been engaged to a girl who now lives in Australia. 

5) Slept for over 18 straight hours (I wasn't sick).


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 19, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> 5.  Been called a b*tch by Harlan Ellison.




He called me an incompitant moron. We should trade stories some time.


----------



## GentleGiant (Jun 19, 2005)

Flagg said:
			
		

> 1) Played Dungeons and Dragons with a girl who was the head of her high school cheerleading squad and social circle two years before. She was an angel. I'll bet nobody here's ever done _that_ before.



Yup, I think we can safely say that noone else has played with an angel before 



			
				Flagg said:
			
		

> 5) Slept for over 18 straight hours (I wasn't sick).



Bah, been there, done that, got the T-shirt (and the coffee mug)


----------



## jeff37923 (Jun 20, 2005)

Flagg said:
			
		

> Really though, that's interesting. Why on Earth would someone do something as awful as hiding a daughter away?




To say that my ex- is crazy is to put it mildly. I still really don't know. Every time I ask I get a different story.

At this point, I don't care as long as I get to see my daughter.


----------



## Roxlimn (Jun 20, 2005)

1. Sighed with relief on hearing a stranger shriek in pain.
2. Got terribly drunk on a mountain trek while running low on food and water.
3. Touched a living human brain.
4. Mixed orange juice and chocolate milk for a tasty drink.
5. Had sex for 3 days.  Yeah baby!


----------



## BlackMoria (Jun 20, 2005)

Some more that I have done.

"Went all the way" with a pilot - to 9 'G's that is.  I was doing my air orientation for my forward air controller course.  The pilots took fiendish pleasure in ensuring us ground pounders had a 'fun' time.  All my classmates came out of the CF-18 either covered in puke or severely wobbly and looking very pale.   I, on the other hand, didn't mind the flight - a fact that pissed off the pilot.  So, he keep upping the severity of the flight maneuvers trying to get me to puke or scream like a scared little girl (don't laugh....some of my class mates admitted they screamed like a scared little girl).  Thank god for G-suits. 

I got taken to 9 Gs and to 3 negative Gs (so the pilot claims).  An experience that was.....well, most unpleasant and don't recommend for anyone.  I was a little wobbly getting out of the cockpit but the pilots were most impressed that a non-pilot held up so well.  They told me that us 'grunt' types very rarely handle anything above 4 Gs and -1 negative G.  They gave me a certificate to celebrate the achievement.  Bastards....

I've been bombed, shelled by artillery, shelled by mortars, shot at by German Leopard tanks and by small arms fire - all of it 'friendly' fire and all real ammunition.  My wife says I have more lives than a cat.

I also tripped a landmine in Bosnia in '94 and thanks the gods, the thing 'dudded' or I would not be around to post this.


----------

